# News - Killerspiele: Ich wähle keine Spielekiller: Aktualisiertes Protestschreiben vor der Wahl



## System (5. Juni 2009)

*News - Killerspiele: Ich wähle keine Spielekiller: Aktualisiertes Protestschreiben vor der Wahl*

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,686568


----------



## patertom (5. Juni 2009)

leute-am sonntag is wahl. wählt nix falsches.


----------



## NaBoCi84 (5. Juni 2009)

Ich wähle nie falsch .


----------



## Berserx (5. Juni 2009)

Hauptsache ihr wisst wen er nicht wählt. Die fangen mit C an!


----------



## Trancemaster (5. Juni 2009)

Nicht mit C und nun auch nicht mit S, und die mit F DARF man auch nicht wählen, weil die Handlanger von C sind, und das Thema "Killerspiele" sicher als erstes bei einem Koalitionsvertrag unter die Räder kommt...


----------



## ShadowDoom (5. Juni 2009)

Mich würde es nicht wundern, wenn es aufgrund dieser Aktion wieder ein Amoklauf folgen würde *rolleyes*


----------



## WW_Eisenherz (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				patertom am 05.06.2009 17:03 schrieb:
			
		

> leute-am sonntag is wahl. wählt nix falsches.



Genau deswegen habe ich die Piraten (listenplaz 29) per Briefwahl gewaehlt.

Bei der europawahl koennen schon wenige Stimmen aufgrund der geringen Wahlbeteiligung sehr viel ausmachen und dort koennten die Spieler den Politikern mal einen Denkzettel verpassen.


----------



## Enisra (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				patertom am 05.06.2009 17:03 schrieb:
			
		

> leute-am sonntag is wahl. wählt nix falsches.



ich hab schon gewählt
und zum Glück warens keine Demagogen


----------



## Huskyboy (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

ochnö, schon wieder dieser "ich wähle keine spielekiller quatsch"..

ich wähle die Partei die am meisten meinen Meinungen vertritt da sind sinnlose spiele höchstens ne fußnote irgendwo auf seite 32...

Ich hab aber auch die Piraten gewählt, die PoP oder APPD war ja nicht zugelassen


----------



## nAm2505 (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

ich kann das net downloaden... da öffnet sich nur noch ma die videogameszone-seite ... und adobe hab ich ... naja#

scheiß politiker!!!!!!!!!!!  mal ne blöde frage... welche parteien sind denn alle dafür..also für das verbot?! ........  dir grünen auch?!  ... **** *** ************ ******


----------



## FlorianStangl (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				nAm2505 am 05.06.2009 17:22 schrieb:
			
		

> ich kann das net downloaden... da öffnet sich nur noch ma die videogameszone-seite ... und adobe hab ich ... naja



Geht es mit dem Link? http://ftp.pcgames.de/dlpcg.php?Ich_w_hle_keine_Spielekiller_2009.pdf&documents


----------



## nAm2505 (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

ne ..da muss ich angemeldet sein...aber egal..ich hab ja ne kopieren-taste


----------



## Voy-tak (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

hallo pc games!
ich kann kommentare schreiben aber die vorlage nicht runterladen.
was läuft da falsch?


----------



## Beetlejuice666 (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

hat jemand mal ein paar emailadressen von unseren bundestags vertretern ? Keine Lust alles rauszusuchen !


----------



## Feuerfalke (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Beetlejuice666 am 05.06.2009 17:50 schrieb:
			
		

> hat jemand mal ein paar emailadressen von unseren bundestags vertretern ? Keine Lust alles rauszusuchen !



Das solltest Du aber.

Emails kann man schneller Löschen als man einen Brief geöffnet, gelesen, weggeworfen und entsorgt hat.



Und ganz ehrlich: Glaubst Du wirklich, dass jemand, der sich nicht mit Computern und Computerspielen auskennt sich die Zeit nehmen wird eine eMail zu lesen? Wenn er denn überhaupt weiß, was das ist....


----------



## Reed (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

"Als volljähriger Bürger und Wahlberechtigter bitte ich Sie nachdrücklich, ...
• den irreführenden und diskriminierenden Begriff "Killerspiele" aus der politischen Diskussion zu nehmen. "

dann tut das doch selbst bitte auch...ich ärgere mich jedes mal wenn ich sehe dass der begriff von leuten, die es eigentlich besser wissen (sollten), verwendet wird


----------



## Succer (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Grundsätzlich finde ich den Aktionismus, den PCG/Computec hier betreiben wünschenswert, aber ich denke es ist an der Zeit etwas mehr an die breite Öffentlichkeit zu gehen!

Die Heutige Demo in Karlsruhe wäre eine solche Möglichkeit gewesen, warum nicht einen Buss o.ä. organisieren, der von Nürnberg zu der Demo fährt? Selbst eine Demo zu veranstalten währe evtl. etwas viel verlangt, aber sich in bestehende Protestaktionen einzuklinken und einen Service für andere anzubieten sollte doch sicher im Ramen sein oder? (Ich rede nicht davon, dass Computec die Kosten tragen soll!)


----------



## HNRGargamel (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Feuerfalke am 05.06.2009 17:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Und ganz ehrlich: Glaubst Du wirklich, dass jemand, der sich nicht mit Computern und Computerspielen auskennt sich die Zeit nehmen wird eine eMail zu lesen? Wenn er denn überhaupt weiß, was das ist....



Woher weißt du, dass "die" sich nicht mit Computern auskennen? Computer ist nicht = Spiele...   

Btw. wer wegen eines geplanten "Killerspielverbots" eine Partei nicht wählt und seine Entscheidung von so einer Banalität abhängig macht, der, ich drück es mal vorsichtig aus, steht (noch) nicht mit beiden Beinen  im Leben und sollte schleunigst seine Einstellung ändern. Denn es gibt bedeutet wichtigere Dinge im Leben als Spiele...  

Dummes Beispiel, aber was bringt es dir, wenn deine Partei die Spiele nicht verbietet aber dir 80% vom Lohn "wegnimmt"?


----------



## Feuerfalke (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				HNRGargamel am 05.06.2009 18:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Feuerfalke am 05.06.2009 17:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hm, macht die CDU nicht beides?


----------



## baiR (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				HNRGargamel am 05.06.2009 18:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Feuerfalke am 05.06.2009 17:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man kann diesen Brief aber auch einer Partei schreiben, die man wählen möchte die aber dieses Verbot fordert, nur um zu zeigen dass dies einem gegen den Strich geht.


----------



## NinjaWursti (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				HNRGargamel am 05.06.2009 18:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Btw. wer wegen eines geplanten "Killerspielverbots" eine Partei nicht wählt und seine Entscheidung von so einer Banalität abhängig macht, der, ich drück es mal vorsichtig aus, steht (noch) nicht mit beiden Beinen  im Leben und sollte schleunigst seine Einstellung ändern. Denn es gibt bedeutet wichtigere Dinge im Leben als Spiele...



Und gerade deswegen sollten sie doch endlich aufhören Zeit zu verschwenden und auf die "Killerspiele" loszugehen. Sie sollten sich um die "wichtigeren Dinge" die du genannt hast kümmern.


----------



## Succer (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Für die Faulen: Hier mal die NRW Landeslisten der 5 Größten Parteien

SPD -> Link
CDU (Ließ sich nicht finden, daher hier die Momentanen Abgeordneten) -> Link
FDP -> Link (*.pdf)
Grüne -> Link
Linke -> Link

Edith:\\ @ Redaktion: ggf könnte man das ganze ja in die News einpflegen!


----------



## silencer1 (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Finde ich gut. Gegen diesen Obrigkeitsstaat muß etwas getan werden. Sonst bekommen wir Verhältnisse wie in der DDR.


----------



## Zapfenbaer (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				HNRGargamel am 05.06.2009 18:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Btw. wer wegen eines geplanten "Killerspielverbots" eine Partei nicht wählt und seine Entscheidung von so einer Banalität abhängig macht, der, ich drück es mal vorsichtig aus, steht (noch) nicht mit beiden Beinen  im Leben und sollte schleunigst seine Einstellung ändern. Denn es gibt bedeutet wichtigere Dinge im Leben als Spiele...



Das ist völlig korrekt. Ich würde es sehr schätzen, wenn sich unsere Geldsäcke in Regierungsfunktion um diese wichtigen Dinge kümmern und uns in Ruhe zocken lassen würden.

Und warum sollte ich nicht mit beiden Beinen im Leben stehen, wenn ich meine Entscheidung davon abhängig mache? Politiker sollen meine Interessen vertreten, die gegen Spiele sind, tun dies definitiv nicht, also werden sie nicht gewählt. So einfach läuft das, auch am Sonntag. 

Und was "80% vom Lohn abnehmen" angeht ... zeig' mir mal eine Partei, die das nicht macht. Ich hoffe doch stark, daß Du nicht die Linke wählst, in der Annahme, das danach das Paradies ausbricht ...


----------



## dervergesser (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Bin eingeloggt und kann die Datei trotzdem nicht downloaden


----------



## Mourning-Blade (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				HNRGargamel am 05.06.2009 18:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Btw. wer wegen eines geplanten "Killerspielverbots" eine Partei nicht wählt und seine Entscheidung von so einer Banalität abhängig macht, der, ich drück es mal vorsichtig aus, steht (noch) nicht mit beiden Beinen  im Leben und sollte schleunigst seine Einstellung ändern. Denn es gibt bedeutet wichtigere Dinge im Leben als Spiele...
> 
> Dummes Beispiel, aber was bringt es dir, wenn deine Partei die Spiele nicht verbietet aber dir 80% vom Lohn "wegnimmt"?




Btw. wer "Zensur" eine Banalität nennt, hat in meinen Augen die Demokratie nicht verstanden..

Und auch wenn es durchaus wichtigeres gibt, sind Computerspiele, Bücher, Filme und Musik ein wichtiger Teil meiner Freizeitbeschäftigung, und das ist meiner Meinung nach ein starker Eingriff in die Persöhnlichkeit, sollten diese zT. verboten werden oä.

Aber wer mit beiden Beinen im Leben steht wie du, der wird sicher eine tolle Partei finden, wie die Linke, die natürlich nichts von deinem Lohn will..


----------



## Markus369 (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Bei mir funktioniert der Download auch nit!


----------



## Succer (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Der Link den FlorianStangl gepostet hat funktioniert!


----------



## FlorianStangl (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Ein Alternativ-Link ist in wenigen Minuten unter dem Artikel zu finden


----------



## darkhunter2006 (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

geht nich


----------



## ProGaming (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Alternativ Download zu finden auf:
http://www.cone-online.de/2009/06/ich-wahle-keine-spielekiller.html

Runter scrollen und downloaden .


----------



## GenVaughn (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

"Als volljähriger Bürger und Wahlberechtigter bitte ich Sie nachdrücklich, ... 
- einfach mal mehr als 15 Minuten zu investieren, um sich selbst ein fundiertes Bild von PC-Spielen und der Gamerszene zu machen, bevor Sie mit unwahren und populistischen Phrasen hantieren, welche mit der Realität nichts zu tun haben"


----------



## HNRGargamel (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Zapfenbaer am 05.06.2009 19:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Und was "80% vom Lohn abnehmen" angeht ... zeig' mir mal eine Partei, die das nicht macht. Ich hoffe doch stark, daß Du nicht die Linke wählst, in der Annahme, das danach das Paradies ausbricht ...


nope, NPD

und btw. ich schrieb "dummes beispiel"... und wollte damit nur deutlich machen, dass es wichtigeres gibt
außerdem kann mir hier keiner erzählen, dass er spiele die in deutschland verboten wären nicht troztdem spielen würde, weil die regierung es nicht will


----------



## Fyrex (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Ich hab die Mail an das Wahlbüro meines Abgeordneten geschickt. Ich hoffe die lesen es auch.


----------



## Zapfenbaer (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				HNRGargamel am 05.06.2009 20:48 schrieb:
			
		

> nope, NPD



Mag sein, daß mich mein Gedächtnis jetzt trügt, aber NPD ist auch nicht so der Bringer, wenn man keine Zensur will, oder ... ?



> außerdem kann mir hier keiner erzählen, dass er spiele die in deutschland verboten wären nicht troztdem spielen würde, weil die regierung es nicht will



Gutes Argument.    Oder anders ausgedrückt: Die können mich mal sonstwo.


----------



## faelltnichtsein (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				HNRGargamel am 05.06.2009 18:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Feuerfalke am 05.06.2009 17:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Verstehe erhlich gesagt nicht wie du den Verbot von Spielen als Banalität hinstellen kannst da diese mit einem aberwitzigen Grund, nähmlich Amokläufen, begründet wird.... allein dieses Argument offenbart eine derartike Inkompetenz und Kurzsichtigkeit der Politiker das ich diesen keine schwerwiegenderen Entscheidungen zutrauen kann und möchte...
mir kommt es gerade so vor als wüden die meisten Poltiker ihre Entscheidungen nicht mehr nach bewiesenen Fakten treffen sondern nach den Schlagzeilen der Bild um eine möglichst große Wählerschicht für sich zu gewinnen, die in der Masse dumm und leicht zu manipulieren ist....

Mit der Unterstützung der Bild und anderen "äußerst kompetenetn" Medien haben die Politiker den Idealen Sündenbock für die Amokläufe gefunden... 
Symbolpolitik in ihrer Reinform... den Anschein erwecken als würde man die Sache anpacken und etwas unternehmen um die Jugend zu schützen.... der Jugend geholfen, ist damit aber bei weitem nicht. Vielmehr werden dadruch viele in Zukunft als Kriminelle hingestellt und mit Dieben und Drogensüchtigen gleichgestellt..... ohne das es einen Effekt auf die Anzahl der Amokläufe oder allg. betrachtet auf die zunehmede Verrohung der Jugend haben wird dessen Ursachen in ganz anderen Bereichen zu suchen ist....

Zum Beispiel bei den Eltern, die Kinder in die Welt setzten ohne das diese weder finanziell noch psychisch in der Lage sind ein Kind zu ernähren und zu erziehen !!!
Oft wird vergessen das es Aufgabe der Eltern und nicht des Staates ist ihren Kindern Werte zu vermitteln; wär dem so müssten den Müttern die Kinder nach dem Abstillen weggenommen werden... den die Schule kann nicht wettmachen was zu Hause verkorkst wurde....
oder auch der Gesellschaft, Leistungsdruck, mobbing etc....

Aber nochmal dazu weswegen es kein Banaler Grund ist eine andere Partei zu wählen...

gehen wir mal nüchtern davon aus das Killerspiele Amokläufe verursachen hieße das in Zahlen...

Killerspiele :     ca. 10 Tote im Jahr

vergleich mit anderen Dingen..

Alkohol :  ca. 42.000 Tote im Jahr  ( Vergewaltigungen und Körperverletzungen bei denen Alkohol im spiel war ist da noch nicht mal dabei )

Zigaretten :   ca 140.000 Tote im Jahr 

Fettsucht :     ca 7000 an diabetis typ 2 ( typ 2 meist verschuldet durch zu fette ernährung und übergewicht.... + zahllose die an verstopften atterien etc. gestorben sind )

Autounfälle: ca 7000 Tote im Jahr

kaum zu glauben das Politiker so eneregisch um ein Verbot von Killerspielen kämpfen dessen Gefahr für Jugendliche nur eine unbelegte These darstellt.... und auch wenn nur untergeordnete Rolle spielen würde wie oben zu lesen...


-->  wären sie wirklich so dumm und glauben mit einem Verbot  was zum Schutz der Jugend zu tun, dürfte man diese keinstesfalls das Recht geben Gesetzte zu verfassen
--> sie sind schlichtweg nur an ihrer Wiederwahl intressiert und nutzen schamlos jedes Mittel um dieses Ziel zu erreichen  ( Puplic-Choice-Thorie) obgleich es sinn macht oder nicht... in der hoffnung die breite masse lässt sich blenden....

das letztere ist wohl der massgebliche grund... aber ich lass mich doch net verarschen und verhelf diesen auch noch in eine gut bezahlte stelle wo sie ohne Verstand und Vernunft regieren.... 

kein gewehr auf die Korrektheit der Rechtschreibung und Grammatik


----------



## Bloody3 (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Ich finde dieses konrtoverse argument der politiker sowieso arm... usk wird immer und immer merh verschärft wir haben hjetz schon die wie oben steht MIT ABSTAND schärfste.....udn wenn man sie fragt warum sies verbieten wollen wos doch die usk gibt? da wird dann gesagt das kinder ja doch immer irgendwie an diese spiele kämen...wenn das denn so ist dann
1. warum gibts die usk überhaupt? sollten wir die spiele dann nicht liber in spaziergangs, toben, hau, prügel, und kilerspiele unterteilen?, mein gott was ist das dumm....
2. sollte man nciht dagegen was tun?


----------



## Bloody-Wolf (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Zapfenbaer am 05.06.2009 21:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Mag sein, daß mich mein Gedächtnis jetzt trügt, aber NPD ist auch nicht so der Bringer, wenn man keine Zensur will, oder ... ?



Die Politiker der DVU sind ganz klar gegen das Spieleverbot bzw finden diese Aussagen der etablierten eher lächerlich. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass die NPD ähnlich denkt, vorallem weil sie ja mit der DVU kooperieren.

Die NPD ist offiziel gegen Zensuren wie sie im diesen System betrieben werden, allerdings kann ich auch nicht sagen wie das in der Praxis aussieht.


----------



## GrafGurKe (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Bloody-Wolf am 05.06.2009 21:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Zapfenbaer am 05.06.2009 21:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dann könnt ihr sie ja mit guten gewissen  wählen


----------



## baiR (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Bloody-Wolf am 05.06.2009 21:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Zapfenbaer am 05.06.2009 21:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Selbst wenn die DVU gegen Spieleverbot ist würde ich diese Partei garantiert nicht wählen da sie mit der NPD koorperieren und wer das tut hat bei mir verschissen.
Auch wenns die einzige Partei wäre die was gegen das Spieleverbot tuen könnten würden die von mir keine Stimme bekommen.

Was ist das hier überhaupt für ne Nazipropaganda?

Die NPD wäre auch nur so lange gegen Zensur bis sie an die Macht kommen würden.


----------



## Zapfenbaer (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				GrafGurKe am 05.06.2009 21:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Bloody-Wolf am 05.06.2009 21:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich denke, ich habe mich schon für die Piraten entschieden.  Und nicht die aus der Karibik ...


----------



## GrafGurKe (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

blabla. in 20-30 jahren werden wir richtige probleme haben,dann wird man sich über sowas nicht mehr aufregen.schon allein wenn das ganze rentensystem zusammenkracht weil es viel zu viele rentner geben wird.


----------



## baiR (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Zapfenbaer am 05.06.2009 21:33 schrieb:
			
		

> GrafGurKe am 05.06.2009 21:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was nützt denn bitte diese Piratenpartei?
Die hat doch eh nichts zu sagen weil diese zu klein ist.



			
				GrafGurKe am 05.06.2009 21:34 schrieb:
			
		

> blabla. in 20-30 jahren werden wir richtige probleme haben,dann wird man sich über sowas nicht mehr aufregen.schon allein wenn das ganze rentensystem zusammenkracht weil es viel zu viele rentner geben wird.



Zuviele Rentner wirds sicherlich nicht geben, nur zu wenig junge Leute die den Rentnern die Rente zahlen.


----------



## Zapfenbaer (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				baiR am 05.06.2009 21:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Was nützt denn bitte diese Piratenpartei?
> Die hat doch eh nichts zu sagen weil diese zu klein ist.



Ist mir immer noch lieber, als wenn ich eine Partei wähle, bei der ich mich jahrelang ärgere, wieso ich dem Sauverein meine Stimme gegeben habe.

Außerdem, wenn alle so denken, bekommt die Piratenpartei natürlich nie genug Stimmen ...


----------



## Bloody-Wolf (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				baiR am 05.06.2009 21:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Selbst wenn die DVU gegen Spieleverbot ist würde ich diese Partei garantiert nicht wählen da sie mit der NPD koorperieren und wer das tut hat bei mir verschissen.
> Auch wenns die einzige Partei wäre die was gegen das Spieleverbot tuen könnten würden die von mir keine Stimme bekommen.
> 
> Was ist das hier überhaupt für ne Nazipropaganda?
> ...



Also von Propaganda ist hier weit und breit nichts zu sehen, lediglich hat eine Person gesagt welche Partei sie wählen wird und ich habe auch nur ein Ziel der NPD genannt. 

1. Ich hab hier auch reingarnichts von Nationalsozialisten gelesen und falls sich das auf NPDler bezieht, diese kann man offiziell nicht als NS ansehen, zumindestens verfolgen sie nicht die Ideologie Adolf Hitlers. 
Es wurde bewusst das Wort "offiziell" verwendet.

2. Hier ist keiner ein Nationalsozialist. Ich schonmal garnicht und würde, wenn ich Wahlberechtigt wäre (bin derzeit 17) auch nicht die NPD und DVU wählen.

Man sollte andere Meinungen akzeptieren, sofern man damit keinen angreift und ich finde es lächerlich, alle Parteien und Politiker die nach rechts neigen, als Nationalsozialisten (Nazis) abzustempeln und diesen Leute jegliches Recht zu nehmen.

Ich will hier auch keine Diskussion starten, ich finde es nur einfach schade, dass man hier als "Nazi" hingestellt wird, obwohl man diese Person nichteinmal kennt, weder ihre Gesinnung oder sonstiges.


----------



## T1ML1000 (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Bloody-Wolf am 05.06.2009 21:54 schrieb:
			
		

> baiR am 05.06.2009 21:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Freezeman (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Zapfenbaer am 05.06.2009 21:48 schrieb:
			
		

> baiR am 05.06.2009 21:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So siehts aus! Meine Stimme haben sie auch. Aber nicht weil ich denke,dass sie alle weltpolitischen Probleme lösen können, sondern ich verstehe das als aktiven Protest.
Denn: Nichtwählen ist auch keine Lösung!

Also: Ahoi Piraten! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloody-Wolf (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Nunja, es sollte aufjedenfall jeder aktiv werden und man kann nur hoffen, dass es auch Personen gibt die recht wenig mit Computerspielen zutun haben und trotzdem "uns" verteidigen und auch aussagekräftige Argumente liefern können.


----------



## baiR (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Freezeman am 05.06.2009 22:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Zapfenbaer am 05.06.2009 21:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da habt ihr vollkommen recht aber ich glaube nicht das sich diese Partei weit entwickelt.
Das wäre so als wenn ein Nonamehersteller nen neues OS veröffentlicht und es etabilieren möchte, ja ich weiß, ist nen dummer Vergleich.  

Politisch bin ich nicht sehr angagiert denn ich will sowieso irgendwann auswandern weil mich Deutschland voll ankotzt.
Ich gucke aber jeden Tag Nachrichten und bisher habe ich noch nie von der Piratenpartei gehört.

@ Bloody-Wolf
Ich habe ja nicht gesagt das alle Parteien die nach rechts tendieren Nazis sind sondern das ich die NPD nicht wählen würde und die DVU auch nicht da sie mit der NPD koorperiert und du hast ja selber indirekt gesagt dass die NPD nur offiziell als nicht NS gilt.
Die NPD heisst zwar Nationaldemokratische Partei Deutschland aber ich glaube jeder weiß wofür das N wirklich steht.


----------



## Succer (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				baiR am 05.06.2009 22:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Freezeman am 05.06.2009 22:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich denke die Piratenpartei in Schweden kann da als gutes Argument dagegenhalten


----------



## Freakless08 (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Succer am 05.06.2009 23:06 schrieb:
			
		

> baiR am 05.06.2009 22:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[X] Piratenpartei

Geht wählen.


----------



## derDriver (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

ja unsere Politiker, vernichten Arbeitsplätze wo es nur geht.

naja ein gutes hat es dann doch, spart man Geld für den Killerspiele-Server, und noch mehr Geld für die kommenden Killerspiele.

als Spielehersteller/ Publisher würde mich das dann ganz schön ankotzen: das viele Geld

Was sind eigendlich Killerspiele??? WoW?


----------



## Zapfenbaer (5. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Succer am 05.06.2009 23:06 schrieb:
			
		

> [
> 
> Da habt ihr vollkommen recht aber ich glaube nicht das sich diese Partei weit entwickelt.



Ich glaube auch nicht, daß diese Partei gegründet wurde, um eine Mehrheit in Regierungsgremien zu erlangen. Sie behauptet auch nicht, eine Lösung für alle Probleme Deutschlands oder der Welt zu haben. Sie ist einfach eine Alternative für Wähler, die ihre Interessen bei den bisherigen Parteien nicht repräsentiert sehen. Im günstigsten Fall wird sie so stark, daß man sie auch bei den etablierten konservativen Parteien wohl oder übel zur Kenntnis nehmen muß. Im ungünstigsten Fall ist sie einfach eine Protestwahl, die aussagt: "Mit mir nicht!" 

Und es gibt Protestwähler, die links wählen, Protestwähler, die rechts wählen, noch einige andere kleinere Parteien ... so kommen immer mehr zusammen, die den etablierten Parteien davonlaufen. Die Frage ist nur, ob die das checken und ihren Kurs überdenken oder ob die sich in ihre Borniertheit verrennen nach dem Motto: "Wir haben doch nun schon alle Spiele verboten, die man sich nur denken kann, auch Bücher, Filme, DVDs ... wann wählen die uns endlich???!!!"


----------



## TheRainer (6. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Sollten sich die Kontakte nicht an bestimmten Stellen amortisieren, um möglichst viel Wirkung zu erzielen?
Ich habe zum Beispiel eMails geschickt an:

An die Mitglieder des Bundesrates, z.B. die Innenminister des jeweiligen Landes:
z.B.:Heribert Rech Innenminister des Landes Baden-Württemberg:
http://www.bundesrat.de/cln_090/nn_9052/DE/organe-mitglieder/mitglieder/laender/bw/uebersicht-node.html?__nnn=true

An die politischen Parteien, z.B. die jeweilige Landeszentrale:
z.B.: SPD Baden-Württemberg:
http://www.spd-bw.de/index.php?mod=core&mto=1196&menu=4
z.B.: CDU Baden-Württemberg:
http://www.cdu-bw.de/kontaktieren.html

An die Abgeordneten des Bundestages des jeweiligen Landes:
z.B.: Marion Caspers-Merk, Abgeordnete Baden Württemberg Wahlkreis Lörrach-Müllheim
http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/marion_caspers_merk-650-5974.html

PC-Games sollte den weiteren Verlauf des Themas unbedingt verfolgen.


----------



## swordfish2000 (6. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

auch wenn es viele nicht wahrhaben wollen:

Computerspiele sind wie Fernsehen, Radio und TV, Video, DVD, CD verbreitete Medien, durch deren Inhalte sich - wie bei allen Medien -  sehr wohl etwas (manchmal bewusst unbewusst) transportieren lässt. Genauso übrigens auch wie in der Fernsehwerbung. 
Wäre das nicht so, dann würden Konzerne wohl kaum derartige Werbebeträge bezahlen.

Insofern ist ein Kontrolle nicht nur Begrüssenswert sondern sogar  auch notwendig.

Darüber hinaus kommen heutzutage ja zudem noch ganz andere Sachen hinzu wie z.B. die übermässig Darstellung von Gewalt (meist auch ohne übrigen Content) oder die wirklich derben Textkommentare wie z.B. "Ich habe den Arsch erwischt" aus einem aktuellen Shooter, was eigentlich nicht notwendig ist oder unterhalterisch etws beiträgt.Vermisse hier auf jedenfall die gute alte Zensur, da es einfach nicht notwendig ist derartige Texte sollten keinesfalls stimmungsmässig oder unterhatlungsmässig etwas beizutragen haben.

GTA ist für mich sowieso ein Rätsel - Ist doch sinnlos Passanten anzufahren oder ihnen etwas antun zu können -  mit welcher inhaltlichen Begründung wurde das denn bitteschön programmiert? Und: Vor welchem unterhaltungstechnischen Hintergrund ? 


Nächstes Beispiel: Stehlen.

Es gibt auch hier einen markanten Unterschied in der spielerischen Auslegung verschiedener Hersteller:

So ist es in manchen (kommenden) MMO Games möglich, den "Inhalt" eines gekillten Spielcharakters zu plündern - quasi als Beute.
gut und schön, ist nachvollziehbar bis zu einem gewissen Grad.

Andererseits gibt es Spiele, wo mann gezielt den Skill "stehlen" verbessern kann und benutzen kann, um aus dem Inventar anderer Spieler einen Gegenstand zu entnehmen - was wieder geschmacklos ist und jenseits von einem vernünftigen "Wertessytem" liegt.

Wieso muss "Stehlen" als Unterhaltung missbraucht werden? Ich sehe keinen vernünftigen Grund dafür und würde eine Zensur begrüssen.


----------



## silencer1 (6. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				swordfish2000 am 06.06.2009 07:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso muss "Stehlen" als Unterhaltung missbraucht werden? Ich sehe keinen vernünftigen Grund dafür und würde eine Zensur begrüssen.



Warum braucht man Filme wie SAW, Hostel oder Rohtenburg um unterhalten zu werden?


----------



## swordfish2000 (6. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				silencer1 am 06.06.2009 08:03 schrieb:
			
		

> swordfish2000 am 06.06.2009 07:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gute Frage, vielleicht hilft diese Antwort:

Bei einem aktuellen Kino-Horrorfilm hatte der "Macher" unlängst zugegeben , dass er mehr oder weniger "krank" ist und der Film eine Art Darstellung seiner Horrorvisionen und Phantasie ist...

was soll man dazu noch weiter sagen?...



Und: Wieviel % der Bevölkerung sehen sich am gemeinsamen Wochendende solche Filme an, und wieviel % bevorzugen anderen Content?


Anders gefragt: Wer ist das eigentlich das Zielpublikum für derartige Inhalte? Die jugendlichen...


----------



## NGamers (6. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				swordfish2000 am 06.06.2009 08:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei einem aktuellen Kino-Horrorfilm hatte der "Macher" unlängst zugegeben , dass er mehr oder weniger "krank" ist und der Film eine Art Darstellung seiner Horrorvisionen und Phantasie ist...
> 
> was soll man dazu noch weiter sagen?...
> 
> ...



Korrekt. Und SAW ist der einzige so brutale Horrorstreifen. Zumal die *18-er* Filme ja sowieso hauptsächlich* jugendliche unter 18* ansprechen sollen. Daher sind viele dieser Filme ja auch oft *ab 18*  
Irgendwie hat da jemand nicht zuende gedacht.



> Wieso muss "Stehlen" als Unterhaltung missbraucht werden? Ich sehe keinen vernünftigen Grund dafür und würde eine Zensur begrüssen.



Warum Räuber und Gendarm spielen, wenn Gendarm und Gendarm doch soviel unterhaltsamer ist... evtl liegts an der Uhrzeit, aber mir entgeht jeglicher Sinn deiner Erklärungen, sorry.


Mein Tipp an alle wahlberechtigten:

*Geht wählen!*

Sonntag zuhause zu sitzen ist das schlimmste was man machen kann, wenn man doch eigentlich unzufrieden ist.


----------



## swordfish2000 (6. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				NGamers am 06.06.2009 08:30 schrieb:
			
		

> swordfish2000 am 06.06.2009 08:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Naja, das Ü18 Argument sagt absolut mal gar nichts darüber aus, wer solche Filme konsumiert. Aber guck doch mal in das Zimmer eines Freundes, und dann mal ins Wohnzimmer seiner Eltern, dann einfach mal vergleichen wo solche Videofilme häufiger anzutreffen sind.
Wobei sich heute wohl mehr auf Festplatten im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes "abspielt" als auf VHS oder DVD'S etc.

Leider werden Verkaufverbote nicht ordnungsgemäß kontrolliert, sodass 12 Jährige locker an CS, etc. herankommen können/konnten...in Videotheken war/ist das auch nie ein Problem, der Älteste borgt aus und alle gucken dann zu. Am nächsten Tag wird es noch vom jüngeren Bruder angeguckt damit alle was davon haben und erst dann zurückgebracht usw...

Genau dasselbe übrigens bei US-Versionen und zensierten Deutsch-Versionen von Computerspielen: Es sind allzuoft nach wie vor BEIDE Versionen im SELBEN Handel erhältlich... lol

Deshalb ist es logisch und notwendig geworden, diesbezüglich höher über dem Konsumenten "anzupacken" und Verkaufsverbote zu forcieren - ist ja leider die einzige Möglichkeit, der Rest funktioniert in der Praxis einfach nicht.

Oder willst du lieber ne Hausrazzia bei dir zu Hause und dass deine Elten dafür verantwortlich gemacht werden? Wohl kaum, denn Schuld hat wohl der, der kritische Inhalte verbreitet, damit Geld verdient und genau darum geht es ja und nicht um die Konsumenten.

Es geht darum die Menschen vor bedenklichen Inhalten zu schützen und nicht sie zu verurteilen. Wenn dadurch im traurigen Extremfall auch nur 1 Amoklauf verhindert oder abgeschwächt werden kann, oder was auch immer - dann ist es die Sache einfach Wert und man sollte kein Risiko eingehen.


Das mit deinem "Räuber" und "Gendarm" Beispiel verstehe ich nicht ganz in dem Zusammenhang


----------



## NGamers (6. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Prima... da versagen also Kaufhäuser, weil sie evtl das Alter nicht überprüfen, Eltern, weil sie in Thema Medien ihre Kinder nicht mehr unter "Kontrolle" haben, weil sie ihre Kinder nicht erzogen haben, also muss das Medium Erwachsenenspiel also verboten werden  

In diesem Bereich herrscht einfach ganz dringend Aufklärungsbedarf. Die jetzige Generation wächst damit auf, Eltern kommen entweder mit dem Thema nicht klar oder interessieren sich dafür nicht und bei den meisten Politikern sieht's noch schlimmer aus.

Das Thema Zusammenhang von Egoshootern und Amokläufen fange ich jetzt nicht von vorne an. Da hat der jugendliche sein Zimmer voll mit Gewaltvideos, Horror/Splatterfilmen, Deathmetalplatten, Waffennachbildungen und ein paar Egoshooter, und was ist der definitive Auslöser?... 

Ich will auch nicht noch weiter ausschweifen, ich weiß wo ich mein Häkchen setze und hoffe die Wahlbeteiligung fällt zumindest unter den jüngeren Wählern etwas höher aus. Egal wofür sie sich entscheiden, denn klar ist:
Die ältere Generation muss hier dringend aufgeklärt werden und die jüngere muss anfangen sich für Politik zu interessieren!

Zuletzt noch was zum Nachdenken:
"Machen "Killerspiele" Menschen zu Amokläufern oder greifen Amokläufer nur häufiger zu Killerspielen?"


----------



## Dexter11111 (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Killerspiele: Ich wähle keine Spielekiller: Aktualisiertes Protestschreiben vor der Wahl*

Hört auf Briefchen zu schreiben und geht wählen, und macht dann auch was ihr in den Briefchen notiert habt xD Ich werd auch die Piratenpartei wählen, auch wenn Sie (nicht wie in Schweden 6-8 kriegen, könnten Sie evtl. doch auf ein paar Prozente kommen und das macht schon mal nen Anfang und setzt ein deutliches Zeichen, vor allem bei der EU-Wahl findet normalerweise ne kleinere Beteiligung statt und wenige Stimmen können schon entscheidend sein... wenn die Partei es wirklich Schaffen würde jenseits der 3-4% zu kommen ist das schon ein großer Erfolg und die großen haben einen Haufen Prozente an ne Neue Partei verloren und müssen sich mal Gedanken darüber machen was Sie verzapfen...
Jenseits der 5%-Hürde wird Sie es wahrscheinlich dann doch nicht schaffen oder es würde eines kleineren Wunders benötigen 

PP zum Thema: http://piratenpartei.de/presse/Piratenpartei%20lehnt%20Forderungen%20der%20Innenministerkonferenz%20nach%20Spieleverboten%20und%20Milit%C3%A4reinsatz%20ab


> Piratenpartei lehnt Forderungen der Innenministerkonferenz nach Spieleverboten und Militäreinsatz ab
> Die Piratenpartei kritisiert scharf den hilflosen Aktionismus der Innenministerkonferenz und fordert alle Computerspieler auf, bei der Europawahl diesen Sonntag ein erstes Zeichen zu setzen. Als ein Ergebnis der Innenministerkonferenz wurde ein Herstellungs- und Verbreitungsverbot von sogenannten "Killerspielen" erreicht. Nach der Bundestagwahl droht dann auch noch ein Verbot von Paintball.
> 
> Thorsten Wirth, Kandidat der Piratenpartei für die Europawahl, sträuben sich bei solchen Vorhaben die Nackenhaare: "Die Politik zeigt weiter, wie bizarr weltfremd sie mit der Jugendkultur umgeht und wie sehr sie mit der Dummheit der Wähler rechnet. Dass jedesmal wenn ein Jugendlicher Amok läuft, sich ein ganz schlauer Politiker ins Bild drängt und die bösen Computerspiele als Übeltäter ausmacht, ist quasi schon ein 'running gag', auf den gewettet wird.
> ...



Also geht am Sonntag wählen wenn ihr wirklich etwas dagegen tun wollt, muss nicht die PP sein wenn Sie nicht mit euren Ideologien übereinstimmt aber lieber nicht mehr die Großen


----------



## eX2tremiousU (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Killerspiele: Ich wähle keine Spielekiller: Aktualisiertes Protestschreiben vor der Wahl*

Kann nicht verstehen, warum man tatsächlich erwägt die Piraten zu wählen. Sicherlich aus Protest. Aber im Kern haben die kein relevantes Wahlprogramm. Zu den Themen Wirtschaft, Außenpolitik, Gesundheit, Integration, demographischen Wandel und Arbeitsmarktpolitik haben die scheinbar nichts zu sagen - jedenfalls fand ich auf der Webpräsenz nichts zu diesen relevanten Themen. Toll, die sind gegen ein Verbot von Killergames, gegen die Web-Stasi und für ein alternatives Patentrecht.  Nur bringen mir diese Punkt längerfristig herzlich wenig (ausgenommen mal der Punkt mit der Web-Stasi, aber da sind z.B. auch die Grünen dagegen).  

Die sind nach meinem Verständnis eigentlich unwählbar, weil absolut irrelevant für die politische und gesellschaftliche Landschaft.  

Regards, eX!


----------



## swordfish2000 (6. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				NGamers am 06.06.2009 09:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Zuletzt noch was zum Nachdenken:
> "Machen "Killerspiele" Menschen zu Amokläufern oder greifen Amokläufer nur häufiger zu Killerspielen?"



Siehst du, der Satz spiegelt nämlich genau die eigentliche Problematik wider und zeigt, dass es ein ERFASSUNGSPROBLEM ist:

Die Worte "Machen"  ..."zu"   und die Assoziation mit ...."Amokläufer"

Darüber braucht niemand nachzudenken, sondern versuchen sich vielmehr folgendes wirklich mal vor Augen zu halten:

Wir Menschen sind keine "Dinge", wo man was hineinschieben kann und unten kommt wieder was ganz Bestimmtes dabei raus. Dennoch gibt es Aspekte die unter gewissen Bedingungen unser Verhalten beeinflussen - zweifellos, gut oder schlecht, gewollt oder ungewollt.

Menschen sind fehlbar und machen Fehler.

Aber Produkte haben im Gegensatz dazu gewissen Anforderungen zu entsprechen weil - DAS kann man beeinflussen bis zu einem gewissen Grad (je nach Möglichkeit). Auf Produkte und Material muss man sich in der Technik verlassen können, sonst gibt es Probleme überall. 

Eine Gefahr ist eben nie klar (oder selten genau) definiert - TROTZDEM ist sie aber vorhanden

In einer Zeit, wo nicht CE-Zertifizierter Kristbaumschmuck und div. Elektrozubehör aus China am europäischen Markt zugelassen wird, obwohl es haufenweise Studien und Feuerwehr-Berichte über die häufigsten Brandursachen zu Weihnachten gibt, braucht man nicht mehr daran zu glauben oder zu Fragen ob alles was am Markt ist auch gut für einen selbst ist.


Es gibt noch duzende andere Solcher "Schwierigkeiten" mit Produkten auf den Markt, die schadhaft für Konsumenten sind wie z.B. chin. Knallkörper die einem die ganze Hand abreissen können etc...


Wer schützt die Menschen vor sowas? Der geldverdiende Hersteller mit interner QA? 
Wohl leider heutzutage kaum. Und darum gehts es.


Bloss weil eine Gefahr nicht direkt gesehen oder gemessen werden kann heisst das nicht, dass es sie nicht gibt. Wenn aber die Gefahr durch irgendeinen Umstand reduziert werden kann, sollte dies in jedem Fall aber wahrgenommen werden.

Die einzige Möglichkeit etwas zu verhindern oder einzuschränken sind nun mal Verbote und Kontrollen. Zuerst werden die Produkte verboten und dann Verstösse geahndet - Und zwar erstmals beim Hersteller direkt und nicht mehr auf dem Rücken der (oder bei) Konsumenten selbst...

Solange es bei Spielen um Gewalt-Darstellungen und fragwürdige Inhalte bei Unterhaltung geht, kann ich sehr gut mit Verboten leben und andere wahrscheinlich auch ...

Ein kleiner Schritt zwar, aber in die richtige Richtung...


----------



## Bloody-Tribun (6. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Ich bitte alle leser hier, das folgende Video anzusehen und dannach nocheinmal über das nachzudenken, vorallem wenn sie meinen, auf grund dessen was die politik sagt, das ein verbot gerechtfertigt ist da ja genügend beweise vorliegen.

Dieses Video wird ihnen in dem Falle die Augen eventuel ein wenig öffnen und ihnen die Chance geben darüber nachzudenken, was sie mit dem Verbot eigentlich bezwecken wollen.
Da ein verbot der Killerspiele sowieso nur ein "Schnitt in die eigene Hand" ist.

Entschuldigt bitte meine Rechtschreibung.

Ich begrüße den beitrag von PCGames und schließe mich dem aufruf an!


----------



## Bloody-Tribun (6. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Entschuldigt ich habe den link vergessen 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R9JRm3iQQak&feature=related


----------



## Succer (6. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

@Swordfish: Jetzt spiel hier mal bitte nicht den Moralapostel! Nahezu alle dieser Dinge die du ansprichst sind erst für Erwachsene zu erwerben (dass Jugendliche das trotzdem verkauft bekommen ist ein anderes Problem!) Hier braucht es keine Staatliche Kontrolle, jeder Mensch ist dazu in der Lage für sich zu entscheiden, was gut für ihn ist und was nicht. Es gibt haufenweise Möglichkeiten sich über Produkte im Vorfeld zu informieren, wer das nicht tut ist selber schuld -> "Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht" Wenn man trotzdem die Ultra-harten-Chinaböller haben will: Bitte, aber sag nicht man hätte dich nicht gewarnt!
Warum müssen sich Erwachsene von der Politik wie kleine Kinder behandeln lassen, nur weil viele schlichtweg zu faul sind sich im Vorfeld zu informieren?
Und was GTA und ähnliches angeht: Bekommst du nen Orden wenn du die Passanten umfährst? Nein! Aber dei Polizei sucht dich anschließend, so (in etwa) wie es auch im Richtigen Leben währe, gleiches Gilt fürs stehlen! Da findet im Spiel selber doch schon eine Zensur statt indem dem Spieler klar gemacht wird, dass er etwas "falsches" getan hat! Es geht hier immerhin ein möglichst authentisches Spielerlebnis zu erreichen. Im Richtigen Leben hast du ja auch die Möglichkeit einfach mit dem Auto in die Passanten rein zu fahren, sollte das deiner Meinung auch "Zensiert" werden?   

@eX: nochmal in deutlich: Es ist eine *Themenpartei* die garnicht den Anspruch hat das ganze Politische Spektrum abzudecken! Wenn ich die Piraten wähle, dann nicht weil ich der Meinung bin, dass sie das Ultimative Gesamtkonzept haben (das hat nämlich keiner!) sondern weil ich hoffe so einigen Abgeordneten in das Parlament zu helfen, die auch mal eine andere (in Meinen Augen richtigere) Sicht gewisser Dinge vertreten und so hoffentlich die Anderen umstimmen können.


----------



## swordfish2000 (6. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Bloody-Tribun am 06.06.2009 10:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bitte alle leser hier, das folgende Video anzusehen und dannach nocheinmal über das nachzudenken, vorallem wenn sie meinen, auf grund dessen was die politik sagt, das ein verbot gerechtfertigt ist da ja genügend beweise vorliegen.
> 
> Dieses Video wird ihnen in dem Falle die Augen eventuel ein wenig öffnen und ihnen die Chance geben darüber nachzudenken, was sie mit dem Verbot eigentlich bezwecken wollen.
> Da ein verbot der Killerspiele sowieso nur ein "Schnitt in die eigene Hand" ist.
> ...



Also da kann ich nur sagen LOL!

Du kannst doch nicht ernsthaft von aufgemotzen, absichtlich überzogenen kritischen TV Beiträgen von Fernsehsendern, die ohnehin zum ZIEL bloss Einschaltquoten haben um sich besser größtenteils durch Werbung finanzieren zu können auf ernsthafte politische Verantwortung der Bevölkerung schliessen?

Die kochen doch ihr eigenes Süppchen mit dem Thema. Das ist was ich meine. Man muss doch unterscheiden können, WER WAS will?

1. Hersteller: will Geld verdienen mit Spielen, hat keine Verantwortung, regelt Verstösse finanziell

2. TV Rundfunk: will Geldverdienen mit Einschaltquoten und Werbung, hat keine Verantwortung, regelt "Verstösse" (z.B. Menschenrechtsverletzung in diversen öffentlichen TV Shows) finanziell

3. Politik: will Wählerstimmen, da Geld sowieso von Steuern. Hat aber als einziger Verantwortung gegenüber den Menschen (Wähler!). Regelt Verstösse durch Gesetze.

Einziges "Mittel" also um obigen beide im Zaum zu halten...


----------



## Succer (6. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				swordfish2000 am 06.06.2009 10:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Bloody-Tribun am 06.06.2009 10:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dir ist aber schon klar das geschätzte 90% der Befölkerung die Öffentlich-Rechtlichen als Seriöses Medium betrachten und dementsprechend auch das glauben was die sagen    und das schlägt sich dann wieder entsprechend in den Wählerstimmen nieder... soviel zum Thema Verantwortung!


----------



## swordfish2000 (6. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Succer am 06.06.2009 10:47 schrieb:
			
		

> @Swordfish: Jetzt spiel hier mal bitte nicht den Moralapostel! Nahezu alle dieser Dinge die du ansprichst sind erst für Erwachsene zu erwerben (dass Jugendliche das trotzdem verkauft bekommen ist ein anderes Problem!) Hier braucht es keine Staatliche Kontrolle, jeder Mensch ist dazu in der Lage für sich zu entscheiden, was gut für ihn ist und was nicht. Es gibt haufenweise Möglichkeiten sich über Produkte im Vorfeld zu informieren, wer das nicht tut ist selber schuld -> "Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht" Wenn man trotzdem die Ultra-harten-Chinaböller haben will: Bitte, aber sag nicht man hätte dich nicht gewarnt!
> Warum müssen sich Erwachsene von der Politik wie kleine Kinder behandeln lassen, nur weil viele schlichtweg zu faul sind sich im Vorfeld zu informieren?



nana, mach mal halblang ja? Ich greife immerhin hier auch keinen persönlich an. Das ist meinstens der Moment, wo eine Diskussion flöten geht....soviel zum Thema "eigenes Verantwortungsbewusstsein" 

Den Fehler den du machst:

Wer kontrolliert, dass die "Dinge" erst von Erwachsenen zu erwerben sind? Du?

Genau darum geht es, es ist NICHT möglich -> dehalb logische Konsequenz: Hersteller haben Inhalte selbst zu verantworten udn nicht die Konsumenten.

Das ist ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung, denn der Käufer kann ja nichts dafür, dass sein Computerspiel voller Blut und Gewalt ist - meist weiss er es ja vorher nicht, woher denn auch?

Deine "Produktvorinformation" ist ja eine Bewertung "dritter", man kann sich also nicht darauf berufen was der "Dritte" so schreibt, sondern ist ja im Fall dann SELBST dafür verantwortlich.
Das würde also auch bedeuten, dass JEDER U18 der ein Spiel besitzt klagbar ist, und meist sind das dann - die Eltern - gutes Beispiel für sowas ist ja die MP3-"Branche"....

Aber das wollen wir ja nicht, oder?

Jeder Hersteller soll seinen Kram also selbst verantworten und die Konsumenten, Spieler (auch Du) sollen davon verschont bleiben...


----------



## Bloody-Tribun (6. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Also swordfish mal ganz ehrlich, was meinst du wie sich politiker informieren? Denkst du ernsthaft, das sie die spiele spielen oder das sie in foren schaun oder das sie sich mit spielern auseinander setzen? Nicht wirklich oder, die leute sind alles "alte" leute die sich durch sowas wie diese sendungen hier in meinem vorpost informieren und die von der materie überhaupt nichts verstehen. Außerdem bin ich der meinung das du einem erwachsenem menschen nicht vorschreiben kannst ob er bestimmte spiele spielt oder nicht, es werden die wirklich harten spiele schon aus dem verkehr gezogen oder nur für erwachsene erlaubt und wenn menschen wie die amokläufer an sollches material kommen, dann ist das erstens ein asunahme fall und zweitens sind staat, eltern und geschäfte dafür zuständig dafür zu sorgen das die gestze eingehalten werden und das machen sie nicht, bestes beispiel ist alkohol und zigaretten, jeder selbst nen 6 jähriger kann sie sich besorgen obwohl sie eigentlich erst ab 18 sind was sagt uns das? Es zeigt uns eindrucksvoll das die regierung/politik sich nen scheißdreck darum kümmert, es ist ihnen schlicht weg egal und die ganzen maßnamen werden doch auch nur gemacht damit sie ihre ruhe haben und das problem liegt nicht bei den killerspielen denn es wurde mittlerweile in studien belegt das killerspiele/egoshooter nicht amoklauf/agressionsfördernd sind, es ist das gegenteil der fall, man hat festgestellt das die agressions bereitschaft bei einem großteil der spieler eher sinkt als steigt da du das adrenalien und andere agressionsfördernen hormone und ähnliches abbaust, wenn du dazu noch ein geregeltes leben hast dann brauchst du dir keine sorgen machen. 

Und der staat greift zuweit mit diesen maßnahmen die sie unternehmen wollen und ich sag dir eins, selbst wenn sie es durchsetzen sollten, dann besorge ich mir halt aus andern ländern die spiele und spiele in anderen ländern also bringt es nur nachteil, weil sie ihrer eigenen wirtschaft ins fleisch schneiden!


----------



## swordfish2000 (6. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Succer am 06.06.2009 11:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Dir ist aber schon klar das geschätzte 90% der Befölkerung die Öffentlich-Rechtlichen als Seriöses Medium betrachten und dementsprechend auch das glauben was die sagen    und das schlägt sich dann wieder entsprechend in den Wählerstimmen nieder... soviel zum Thema Verantwortung!



Die Bevölkerung (mit "Vogel"-F  ) gehört eben richtig aufgeklärt und - gebildet. Darum ist Bildung auch so wichtig, denn nur duch Wissen und Bildung kann man sich eben richtig schützen und muss sich nicht von jedem alles andrehen oder erzählen lassen bzw ist in der Lage Zusammenhänge auch richtig zu analysieren. 

Dann ist es auch nicht so schwer sich ein richtiges Bild zu machen.
Klar wird der ein oder andere Sender "politischen Rückenwind" machen, dennoch bleibt ein TV Sender ein TV Sender und ein Politiker ein Politiker.

Im Zweifelsfall traut man immer noch dem, der in der heutigen kapitalistischen Welt KEINEN direkten finanziellen Profit mit einem Thema macht...


----------



## Dexter11111 (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - Killerspiele: Ich wähle keine Spielekiller: Aktualisiertes Protestschreiben vor der Wahl*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 06.06.2009 10:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann nicht verstehen, warum man tatsächlich erwägt die Piraten zu wählen. Sicherlich aus Protest. Aber im Kern haben die kein relevantes Wahlprogramm. Zu den Themen Wirtschaft, Außenpolitik, Gesundheit, Integration, demographischen Wandel und Arbeitsmarktpolitik haben die scheinbar nichts zu sagen - jedenfalls fand ich auf der Webpräsenz nichts zu diesen relevanten Themen. Toll, die sind gegen ein Verbot von Killergames, gegen die Web-Stasi und für ein alternatives Patentrecht.  Nur bringen mir diese Punkt längerfristig herzlich wenig (ausgenommen mal der Punkt mit der Web-Stasi, aber da sind z.B. auch die Grünen dagegen).
> 
> Die sind nach meinem Verständnis eigentlich unwählbar, weil absolut irrelevant für die politische und gesellschaftliche Landschaft.
> 
> Regards, eX!


Erstens gibt zu manchen der Themen durchaus etwas, zumindest zur EU-Wahl, die Bundestagswahl kommt erst noch und dort sind Sie auch noch gar nicht vertreten (brauchen noch Unterschriften): http://wiki.piratenpartei.de/EU-Wahlprogramm_2009

Zweitens wird es auch keine Partei sein, die in die Regierung einzieht, obwohl Sie sich von mir aus gerne in die Richtung bewegen sollen, bestenfalls Opposition und haben zu den Themen eh nicht so viel mitzureden.

Ich persönlich als eher Links eingestellter Informatiker Gewichte dabei auch ganz viel.
Für ein tolles Gesundheitssystem, ne funktionierende und blühende Wirtschaft und Arbeitsplätze sind Sie irgendwo doch alle, und dass die Bevölkerung irgendwann aus 80% Rentnern besteht wollen Sie auch alle nicht, insofern ist es in diesen Punkte imo so ziemlich egal was man wählt, glaub den meisten Punkten würd sogar die NPD (Gott bewahre) zustimmen. Die Politik kann die meisten dieser Punkte aber doch eher indirekt beeinflussen... über die Wirtschaft haben Sie ne geringe Kontrolle, da sind eher Großkonzerne etc. gefragt, Arbeitsplätze können Sie auch rel. schlecht viel schaffen... können höchstens Fördern etc., insofern haben die meisten Parteien nen aufgebläht dickes Parteiprogramm, wo aber das meiste nur aus heißer Luft besteht oder wo Sie nicht wirklich einen großen direkten Einfluss drauf haben im Nachhinein (mit dem Verbot von Spielen etc. würden Sie schließlich der Wirtschaft z.B. auch erheblich schaden, da in der Spielindustrie inzwischen mehr Geld fließt als bei der Film- oder Musikindustrie.

Da sind mir ehrlich gesagt ein paar Punkte, die dann auch durchgesetzt werden wollen (und auch direkt durch Gesetze etc. beeinflusst werden können) a la Netzpolitik, Patentrecht, Copyright, kein ausgewachsener und vor allem transparenter Lobbyismus im Regierungsapparat und die Erhaltung meiner Grundrechte (keine Zensur/Verbot, Vorratsdatenspeicherung, Einhaltung des Fernmeldegeheimnis etc.) wichtiger als die fast Inhaltslosen versprechen einiger Parteien... 

Ob die Renten oder Steuern sich jetz um Bruchteile von Prozenten erhöhen oder erniedrigen könnt mir im Vergleich dazu geradezu am A... vorbeigehen, aber es soll ja Leute geben die sich durch sowas beeindrucken lassen xD


----------



## Succer (6. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				swordfish2000 am 06.06.2009 11:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Succer am 06.06.2009 10:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 wenn du dich persönlich angegriffen fühlst, tut mir das leid, das "du" war nicht auf dich bezogen





> Den Fehler den du machst:
> 
> Wer kontrolliert, dass die "Dinge" erst von Erwachsenen zu erwerben sind? Du?


 es gibt für die meisten Dinge eine Altersbeschränkung! In diesem Fall ist es der Verkäufer, der dafür verantwortlich ist, dass die Artikel nicht an Minderjährige verkauft werden, dass sowas gegen die "Profitgier" des Verkäufers ist steht auf einem Anderen Blatt





> Genau darum geht es, es ist NICHT möglich -> dehalb logische Konsequenz: Hersteller haben Inhalte selbst zu verantworten udn nicht die Konsumenten.
> 
> Das ist ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung, denn der Käufer kann ja nichts dafür, dass sein Computerspiel voller Blut und Gewalt ist - meist weiss er es ja vorher nicht, woher denn auch?


 aber er kann was dafür, das er es sich kauft, woher er das wissen kann, hab ich schon beschrieben





> Deine "Produktvorinformation" ist ja eine Bewertung "dritter", man kann sich also nicht darauf berufen was der "Dritte" so schreibt, sondern ist ja im Fall dann SELBST dafür verantwortlich.


wenn der "dritte" aber schreibt: In dem Spiel spritzt das Blut wenn ich die Passanten umfahre, kann ich mich doch sehr wohl darauf berufen, sowas ist ja keine subjektive Wertung wie find ich gut oder eben nicht. Davon mal abgesehen ist der dritte ja nicht nur eine Person, sonder es sind viele mit unterschiedlichen Meinungen aus denen man sich sehr wohl ein klares Bild machen kann.





> Das würde also auch bedeuten, dass JEDER U18 der ein Spiel besitzt klagbar ist, und meist sind das dann - die Eltern - gutes Beispiel für sowas ist ja die MP3-"Branche"....


 klagbar wofür?





> Aber das wollen wir ja nicht, oder?
> 
> Jeder Hersteller soll seinen Kram also selbst verantworten und die Konsumenten, Spieler (auch Du) sollen davon verschont bleiben...


Tut er ja auch, er ist dafür verantwortlich, dass der Inhalt ist, wie er ist, der Spieler wiederum ist dafür verantwortlich dass er das Produkt kauft!



			
				swordfish2000 am 06.06.2009 11:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Succer am 06.06.2009 11:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 und wer ist dafür verantwortlich wie diese Bildung aussieht?  Und was dann Analysieren angeht: Genau darauf will ich ja hinaus!





> Dann ist es auch nicht so schwer sich ein richtiges Bild zu machen.
> Klar wird der ein oder andere Sender "politischen Rückenwind" machen, dennoch bleibt ein TV Sender ein TV Sender und ein Politiker ein Politiker.


 richtig, es geht aber um den Zusammenhang dieser beiden





> Im Zweifelsfall traut man immer noch dem, der in der heutigen kapitalistischen Welt KEINEN direkten finanziellen Profit mit einem Thema macht...


willst du darauf hinaus, das das die Politiker sin? Im ernst?


----------



## swordfish2000 (6. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Bloody-Tribun am 06.06.2009 11:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Also swordfish mal ganz ehrlich, was meinst du wie sich politiker informieren? Denkst du ernsthaft, das sie die spiele spielen oder das sie in foren schaun oder das sie sich mit spielern auseinander setzen? Nicht wirklich oder, die leute sind alles "alte" leute die sich durch sowas wie diese sendungen hier in meinem vorpost informieren und die von der materie überhaupt nichts verstehen. Außerdem bin ich der meinung das du einem erwachsenem menschen nicht vorschreiben kannst ob er bestimmte spiele spielt oder nicht, es werden die wirklich harten spiele schon aus dem verkehr gezogen oder nur für erwachsene erlaubt und wenn menschen wie die amokläufer an sollches material kommen, dann ist das erstens ein asunahme fall und zweitens sind staat, eltern und geschäfte dafür zuständig dafür zu sorgen das die gestze eingehalten werden und das machen sie nicht, bestes beispiel ist alkohol und zigaretten, jeder selbst nen 6 jähriger kann sie sich besorgen obwohl sie eigentlich erst ab 18 sind was sagt uns das? Es zeigt uns eindrucksvoll das die regierung/politik sich nen scheißdreck darum kümmert, es ist ihnen schlicht weg egal und die ganzen maßnamen werden doch auch nur gemacht damit sie ihre ruhe haben und das problem liegt nicht bei den killerspielen denn es wurde mittlerweile in studien belegt das killerspiele/egoshooter nicht amoklauf/agressionsfördernd sind, es ist das gegenteil der fall, man hat festgestellt das die agressions bereitschaft bei einem großteil der spieler eher sinkt als steigt da du das adrenalien und andere agressionsfördernen hormone und ähnliches abbaust, wenn du dazu noch ein geregeltes leben hast dann brauchst du dir keine sorgen machen.
> 
> Und der staat greift zuweit mit diesen maßnahmen die sie unternehmen wollen und ich sag dir eins, selbst wenn sie es durchsetzen sollten, dann besorge ich mir halt aus andern ländern die spiele und spiele in anderen ländern also bringt es nur nachteil, weil sie ihrer eigenen wirtschaft ins fleisch schneiden!




Ja, das Problem ist wie du es und der Vorredner schon gesagt haben, dass die meisten Menschen Politik nur vom Fernsehen her kennen - also von den überzogenen TV Beiträgen.

Das ist aber Falsch.
Der Politik ist es egal, ob du rosa Schuhe oder schwarze trägst, solange es keine allgemeine Gefahr für andere darstellt ist das egal.

Politik schaltet sich dann ein, wenn irgendetwas nicht mehr in der Lage ist sich selbst zu regeln: z.B. Bankenskandale oder gar Schliessung von Werken ohne Eigenverschuldung.

Politik versucht Arbeitsplätze zu schaffen und nicht zu vernichten, und strebt das Wohlbefinden aller Menschen an - sogut und wo es nur geht.

Mann kann es der Politik also gar nicht übelnehmen, wenn sie sich für so ein trauriges Thema und die Hintergründe interessiert und versucht eventuelle Ursachen zu vermeiden.

Wären und würden sich diese Vorfälle nicht häufen, dann wäre es der Politik doch bestimmt (wie vorher auch) egal.
Das muss man doch fairerweise mal zugestehen, bevor man über böse Politiker schimpft.

Also wenn man schon von Politik spricht und diskutiert, dann MUSS man das einfach im größerem Rahmen betrachten und nicht bloss auf die "Spielecke" reduzieren...


----------



## Succer (6. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				swordfish2000 am 06.06.2009 11:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Politik versucht Arbeitsplätze zu schaffen und nicht zu vernichten, und strebt das Wohlbefinden aller Menschen *(bevorzugt allerdings derjenigen die einem einem Persönlichen Vorteil schaffen könnten)* an - sogut und wo es nur geht.


 Habs mal mMn richtiggehend Editiert 


> Mann kann es der Politik also gar nicht übelnehmen, wenn sie sich für so ein trauriges Thema und die Hintergründe interessiert und versucht eventuelle Ursachen zu vermeiden.
> 
> Wären und würden sich diese Vorfälle nicht häufen, dann wäre es der Politik doch bestimmt (wie vorher auch) egal.


 Korrekt, Nur würde ich es begrüßen, wenn mit den Wichtigsten Punkten begonnen wird und nicht mit den einfachsten oder Medienwirksamsten!





> Also wenn man schon von Politik spricht und diskutiert, dann MUSS man das einfach im größerem Rahmen betrachten und nicht bloss auf die "Spielecke" reduzieren...


Aber um genau diese Ecke geht es hier doch, Politik im allgemeinen zu diskutieren ist ohnehin nicht möglich.


----------



## swordfish2000 (6. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Succer am 06.06.2009 11:23 schrieb:
			
		

> swordfish2000 am 06.06.2009 11:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ist ok.

Wieder hast du ein weiteres Problem erörtert:

Es wird seitens der Wirtschaft einfach mal so verlagt, dass die Verkäuferin an der Kassa bei laufenden Personalabbau und langen Warteschlangen jedes einzelne Produkt kennt und kontrolliert. Wie das geht? ja klar, die sieht das doch an der Kasse, und kann ja jeden einfach mal so nach dem Ausweis fragen.
Und Jede Handelskette stellt sich zusätzliche Mitarbeiter ein, aktualisiert und kontrolliert die Datenbank für Spiele, Videos, DVD, Blueray usw...
Diese bezahlen die Entstehenden Kosten alle freiwillig? Meinst du? 

Oder soll der Handel die entstehenden Extrakosten etwa wieder an den Konsumenten weiterleiten, wie üblich? Und wer kontrolliert dann ob diese Zusatzkosten wirklich gerechtfertigt sind?

Nein, wenn man also etwas weiss, dann dass man den Handel nicht kontrollieren kann, nicht ohne Gesetze...


2. Klagbar? Wenn in deinem U18 Kinderzimmer ein gesetzlich verbotenes Spiel gefunden wird (oder etwas anderes was gesetzlich verboten ist (will keine Werbung für Piratenpartei machen aber z.B. MP3 downloads in Amerika) haften deine Eltern. War schon immer so. 

Wär doch gut wenn es mal den trifft, der dafür inhaltlich verantwortlich ist oder?


----------



## Succer (6. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				swordfish2000 am 06.06.2009 11:39 schrieb:
			
		

> ist ok.
> 
> Wieder hast du ein weiteres Problem erörtert:
> 
> ...


 Ich glaube nicht, dass die Kosten so hoch währen, bsp. Könnte man die Information in den Barcode integrieren (Technisch ist das durchaus möglich)





> Nein, wenn man also etwas weiss, dann dass man den Handel nicht kontrollieren kann, nicht ohne Gesetze...


[/quote]... welche allerdings schon bestehen: 





> Seit April 2003 hat das verbindliche Prüfsiegel der Unterhaltungssoftware-Selbstkontrolle (USK) auch rechtliche Wirkung: Händler sind verpflichtet, das Alter ihrer Kunden zu kontrollieren und dafür zu sogen, dass Computerspiele nicht in die falschen Hände geraten. Sie dürfen Computerspiele also nur an entsprechende Altersklassen verkaufen.


 Dass die kassierer zu faul sind, sich daran zu halten lässt sich wohl eher nicht mit einem Gesetz regeln. 





> 2. Klagbar? Wenn in deinem U18 Kinderzimmer ein gesetzlich verbotenes Spiel gefunden wird (oder etwas anderes was gesetzlich verboten ist (will keine Werbung für Piratenpartei machen aber z.B. MP3 downloads in Amerika) haften deine Eltern. War schon immer so.
> 
> Wär doch gut wenn es mal den trifft, der dafür inhaltlich verantwortlich ist oder?


Bis zur Volljährigkeit sind die Eltern verpflichtet darauf zu achten, was der Nachwuchs so treibt, insofern ist es auch nur gerechtfertigt wenn diese zur Verantwortung gezogen werden! Von einem 12-Jährigen kann ich nicht erwarten, dass er sich vorher ausreichen informiert, von einem 25-jährigen hingegen schon!


----------



## swordfish2000 (6. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Ja da bleibt es wiederum nur am schwächsten Glied in der Kette hängen: an der kleinen Kassiererin an der Kassa. Es trifft ja immer einen kleinen - aber reich geworden dadurch sind doch wohl die großen oder?

Und beim nächsten Vorfall muss die auch dafür ins Gefängnis weil ihr Chef, der die Ware ja Jahrelang ein- und verkauft (damit Geld verdient) davon keine Ahnung haben kann, und der Hersteller ja sowieso überhaupt nur ein "Statist" und kein Hauptverdiener in der ganzen Angelegenheit ist?

Klar, die arme kleine Kassiererin, die dort pro Tag zigtausend Artikel verkauft ist muss verantwortlich für die Weitergabe eines einzigen Produktes sein - und muss dafür haften?...

Erinnert mich irgendwie an Siemens oder diverse Banken, wo der Vorstand ja nie Ahnung hatte von solchen Dingen. Ja, diese egoistischen kleinen Angestellten, die haben doch immer Schuld...


oder noch besser: Die lieben Eltern. Wie kommen die eigentlich dazu, bloss weil solche Ware überhaupt erhältlich ist?
Wer muss dafür sorgen, dass verbotene Ware nicht in den Handel gerät? Genau, der Gesetzgeber und endlich hat er mal was getan. 


Es ist Aufgabe der Politik und des Gesetzesgebers, auch die Zumutbarkeit in solchen Fällen für alle Beteiligten zu erörtern und auch entsprechend festzulegen, insofern finde ich es sehr gut mal so einen Schritt in diese Richtung zu setzen und die Hersteller für ihre "Produkte" selbst haften zu lassen...


----------



## DaKiLa (6. Juni 2009)

*AW*

Das Problem mit der Politik ist leider überall gleich:

Wer an der Macht ist hat nur eine große Angst: Diese Macht wieder zu verlieren!

Um diesem Moment des Machtverlusts zu verhindern, tun sie alles was ihnen dabei hilft. Es werden Medienwirksam Forderungen gestellt und Vorwürfe an Adressen von politischen Gegnern geäußert, ohne sich um die schwierige Aufarbeitung der ursächlichen Gründe zu kümmern.

Besonders zu den gefahrvollen Zeiten der Wahlen, seien es Land- oder Bundestagswahlen, oder welche Wahlen auch immer, wird genau das gesagt, getan, beschlossen, was am Medienwirksamsten ist. 
Dabei ist es unerheblich, ob dadurch in Zukunft auch wirklich Tragödien oder Krisen verhindert werden können.

Die Macht ist alles was zählt. Und darum wird dem Volk, dem Wähler das versichert, was er will!

Und diese Phänomen ist das einzige, was alle Parteien gemein haben!

Das ist meine Sicht der Dinge.


----------



## swordfish2000 (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: AW*



			
				DaKiLa am 06.06.2009 12:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Problem mit der Politik ist leider überall gleich:
> 
> Wer an der Macht ist hat nur eine große Angst: Diese Macht wieder zu verlieren!
> 
> ...




JA, wir leben in einer kapitalistische und machtbeherrschenden Welt...das ist richtig.

Ich denke es ist wichtiger, dass die Politik Macht behält und  nicht von der Wirtschaft dominiert wird.

Sonst gehen wir bald alle 50 h/ Woche arbeiten für 50 Cent/h..wenn du verstehst was ich meine.

Wenn es nach der Wirtschaft geht, dann wird alles bloss noch in Indien oder Taiwan gefertigt, ohne jedliche Qualität, und am liebsten direkt in anderen Staaten per internet verhökert ohne Vertrieb ohne Niederlassungen. Bloss geld sparen - keine Reklamation.

- Wirtschaft und Arbeitsplätze? bloss dort noch wo es am wengisten kostet. Wer nicht umzieht hat pech gehabt
- Wirtschaft und service? Wozu, nächstes Jahr gibts ein neues Produkt zu vermarkten, länger als 1 Jahr muss es auch nicht halten (Beispiel Ipod akku)

Da werden in Deutschland Betriebe dicht gemacht, und die Leute die dadurch ihre Jobs verlieren müssen rüber nach ungarn etc um denen dort beizubringen wie die Maschinen, an denen sie jahre gearbeitet haben funktionieren...bloss wegen profit.

Oder was sagste zu Benq-Geschichte?

Danke, da ist es mir Lieber, wenn die Macht bei der Politik bleibt...


----------



## Succer (6. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				swordfish2000 am 06.06.2009 12:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja da bleibt es wiederum nur am schwächsten Glied in der Kette hängen: an der kleinen Kassiererin an der Kassa. Es trifft ja immer einen kleinen - aber reich geworden dadurch sind doch wohl die großen oder?
> 
> Und beim nächsten Vorfall muss die auch dafür ins Gefängnis weil ihr Chef, der die Ware ja Jahrelang ein- und verkauft (damit Geld verdient) davon keine Ahnung haben kann, und der Hersteller ja sowieso überhaupt nur ein "Statist" und kein Hauptverdiener in der ganzen Angelegenheit ist?


 Der Chef muss natürlich genau so dafür verantwortlich sein, so wie es in jeden Amderen betrieb auch ist. Wenn ich als Tischler Mist baue bin ich doch genau so dafür verantwortlich, wie der Chef, der es hätte kontrollieren müssen, dass er das nicht mach, nennt sich _Vertrauensbasis_ 


> Klar, die arme kleine Kassiererin, die dort pro Tag zigtausend Artikel verkauft ist muss verantwortlich für die Weitergabe eines einzigen Produktes sein - und muss dafür haften?...
> 
> Erinnert mich irgendwie an Siemens oder diverse Banken, wo der Vorstand ja nie Ahnung hatte von solchen Dingen. Ja, diese egoistischen kleinen Angestellten, die haben doch immer Schuld...
> 
> ...


 und nur weil viele zu Faul/nicht in der Lage sind zu kontrollieren was die für die sie verantwortlich sind tun muss gleich alles Verboten werden, was sie dazu verleiten könnte? Wo kämen wir da denn hin? Im Endeffekt gäbe es dann doch nur Dinge, die auch einem Kleinkind Schaden nicht schaden könnten, denn man kann es den Eltern ja nicht zumuten darauf zu achten was der Spross macht... 


> Es ist Aufgabe der Politik und des Gesetzesgebers, auch die Zumutbarkeit in solchen Fällen für alle Beteiligten zu erörtern und auch entsprechend festzulegen, insofern finde ich es sehr gut mal so einen Schritt in diese Richtung zu setzen und die Hersteller für ihre "Produkte" selbst haften zu lassen...


Die Produkte an sich sind doch in den Seltensten Fällen Gefährlich, dass wird schon ausreichend geprüft! Erst der unsachgemäße Umgang mit solchen Produkten _kann_ gefährlich sein. Oder willst du den unsachgemäßen Umgang Verbieten?

Wie stellst du dir das eigentlich vor, wer die Gesetze umsetzt? Die Politiker selber? Stehen die bei der Produktion mit Erhobenem Finger im Hintergrund und achten darauf, dass auch ja keine möglicherweise-eventuell-gefährlichen Inhalte Programmiert werden? Da bleibt es dann doch auch wieder an dem von dir als so arme sau beizeichneten Kleinen Mann hängen....


----------



## HNRGargamel (6. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				derDriver am 05.06.2009 23:26 schrieb:
			
		

> ja unsere Politiker, vernichten Arbeitsplätze wo es nur geht.



Politiker bzw die Politik vernichtet keine und schafft auch keine Arbeitsplätze, sondern schafft nur Rahmenbedingungen für solche... Schuld an Arbeitslosigkeit sind in erster Linie andere, dh Unternehmen (Banken).
Die Politik kann nur was dafür wenn du am Ende auf deiner Gehaltsabbrechnung tatlos mitansehen muss wie ein großteil des verdienten Geldes angezogen wird und anderen in den Rachen geworfen wird


----------



## Boesor (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: AW*



			
				swordfish2000 am 06.06.2009 12:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn es nach der Wirtschaft geht, dann wird alles bloss noch in Indien oder Taiwan gefertigt, ohne jedliche Qualität, und am liebsten direkt in anderen Staaten per internet verhökert ohne Vertrieb ohne Niederlassungen. Bloss geld sparen - keine Reklamation.



Von wegen. Nicht "wenn es nach der Wirtschaft geht", wenn es nach dem Verbraucher geht.
Wir wollen doch alles billiger haben. Geiz ist geil!
Das geht natürlich nicht mit deutschen Arbeitsplätzen.

Wer dieses Thema also für wichtig hält sollte genau schauen, was er im laden so erwirbt.


----------



## DaKiLa (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: AW*



			
				swordfish2000 am 06.06.2009 12:31 schrieb:
			
		

> DaKiLa am 06.06.2009 12:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich will natürlich auch, dass die Politk das Sagen behält!

Ich wollte damit auch eigentlich die Sicht der einzelnen Parteien anprangern. Aufgrund der Unterschiedlichen Wahlzeiträume für Land- und Bundestagswahlen richtet sich das Augenmerk der regierenden Parteien auf einen Zeitraum von 2-4 Jahren. Da kann nicht wirklich was langfristiges und generationübergreifendes entstehen.
Gesetze und Beschlüsse der momentan regierenden Partei könnten nach den nächsten Wahlen von konkurrierenden Parteien gekippt oder zurückgenommen werden. 
Würden die Parteien wirklich zum Wohl des Landes, und nicht nur zum Eigenen, handeln und auch Parteiübergreifend agieren, könnte man Probleme auch besser angehen.

Aber das ist Utopie. Leider.

Gut, bei dem geplanten Verbot haben alle Parteien zusammengearbeitet, aber auf einem Gebiet wo scheinbar keiner einen Schimmer davon hat.

Mich würde mal interessieren, wie die das durchzusetzten gedenken? In Zeiten von internet, offenen Grenzen, etc.
In einem solchem Szenario könnte ich z.B. meine Spiele in Östereich bestellen, wo die ja noch erlaubt wären. Oder über Portale wie Steam, oder sonst wo.


----------



## swordfish2000 (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: AW*



			
				Boesor am 06.06.2009 12:48 schrieb:
			
		

> swordfish2000 am 06.06.2009 12:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Also, um alle Unklarheiten mit einer einzgen Frage zu bereinigen:
WER verdient denn? Konsument oder Hersteller:

Der einzigen Gründe warum Preise heutzutage purzeln sind:

a) Auslaufmodell, Neues Lineup kurz vor Einführung

b) Druck vom Mitbewerb.

oder hast du etwa Nachfrage nach einem Release Produkt mit Beta-Status-Qualität? Ich nicht.

Der "Schmäh" mit Nachfrage und Angebot ist in unserer kurzlebigen Produkt und Konsumgesellschaft von übervorgestern, und auf ausserordentlich geringe Produktnischen im eigentlichen Sinne mehr direkt zutreffend.
Nichtzuletzt deshalb, weil die Nachfrage ja von den Herstellern selbst "kontrolliert" wird durch künstlich generierte Produktzyklen (mit entsprechender Preisbewertung) mit Ersatzeil, Reparatur etc...

Ansonsten gibt es seit JAHREN eine weltweite ÜBERPRODUKTION von den meist konsumierten Produkten, sogar von Lebensmitteln...und trotzdem gibt es Hungerleidende auf der Welt......ja, wie kann das sein frage ich mich, wenn von dort aber sehr wohl auch Rohstoffe kommen?

Ob sich da nicht doch irgendjemand begünstigt? Vielleicht sogar jemand der daran gut verdient?


Und der Trend macht ja bei Computerspielen nicht halt:
Anstelle ein bereits gelanchtes Produkt zu pflegen und zu betreuen, wird bald darauf der Nachfolger angekündigt. N paar schnelle Patches, ok das wars, team rüber zum neuen Projekt, weiter gehts mit Marktanteile gewinnen...

Ein Produkt mit künstlichem Ablaufdatum - ganz so wie  das jeder Hersteller von jedem beliebigen Produkt am liebsten hätte


----------



## Boesor (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: AW*



			
				swordfish2000 am 06.06.2009 13:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 06.06.2009 12:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich gebe zu, keine ahnung was du mir mit deiner antwort sagen wolltest, aber gegenfrage:

Wer kauft denn?


----------



## swordfish2000 (6. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Succer am 06.06.2009 12:43 schrieb:
			
		

> und nur weil viele zu Faul/nicht in der Lage sind zu kontrollieren was die für die sie verantwortlich sind tun muss gleich alles Verboten werden, was sie dazu verleiten könnte? Wo kämen wir da denn hin? Im Endeffekt gäbe es dann doch nur Dinge, die auch einem Kleinkind Schaden nicht schaden könnten, denn man kann es den Eltern ja nicht zumuten darauf zu achten was der Spross macht...



Frage, hast du Kinder?



> Die Produkte an sich sind doch in den Seltensten Fällen Gefährlich, dass wird schon ausreichend geprüft! Erst der unsachgemäße Umgang mit solchen Produkten _kann_ gefährlich sein. Oder willst du den unsachgemäßen Umgang Verbieten?
> 
> Wie stellst du dir das eigentlich vor, wer die Gesetze umsetzt? Die Politiker selber? Stehen die bei der Produktion mit Erhobenem Finger im Hintergrund und achten darauf, dass auch ja keine möglicherweise-eventuell-gefährlichen Inhalte Programmiert werden? Da bleibt es dann doch auch wieder an dem von dir als so arme sau beizeichneten Kleinen Mann hängen....



Es ist nun mal eine politische Verantwortugssache Risiken für die Bevökerung einzuschätzen und zu minimieren.
Die Lösung mit dem Spieleverbot wird insofern greifen, als bei Verstössen von Seiten der Wirtschaft eben entsprechend empfindliche Strafbeträge zu ahnden sind...


Jedenfalls kann nicht die Frau an der Kasse für zweifelhaft Inhalte der Spielehersteller verantwortlich gemacht werden - warum auch.


----------



## Succer (6. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				swordfish2000 am 06.06.2009 13:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Succer am 06.06.2009 12:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nein, ich habe keine kinder, was aber nicht heißt, dass ich den Aufwand nicht einschätzen kann!

Warum soll die Mehrheit auf solche Spiele Verzichten, weil ein paar weniger (wohl gemerkt SEHR wenige) nicht damit umgehen können?

und die Kassiererin wird nicht für den Inhalt des Spieles belangt, sondern dafür, dass sie das Spiel an Minderjährige verkauft hat! Ist das zu viel verlangt sich an die Regeln zu halten? bei Zigaretten und Alkohol schreit doch auch keiner der Zumutung der Kassierer wegen, oder willst du die auch komplett verbieten lassen?


----------



## swordfish2000 (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: AW*



> Ich gebe zu, keine ahnung was du mir mit deiner antwort sagen wolltest, aber gegenfrage:



Preise sind heutzutage größtenteils nicht direkt vom Verbraucher oder Nachfrage abhängig, sondern von ganz anderen Aspekten. Eine "Nachfrage" ist größtenteils für die Art des eingekauften Produktes des Händlers relevant (große Produktpalette) oder des Produktmanagers für das jeweilige Land. Ansonsten werde Preise nach wie vor diktiert.



> Wer kauft denn?



Was willst du/kannst du heute noch preislich bestimmen als Verbraucher?

Du kannst doch bloss kaufen oder es bleiben lassen. Ein Nichtkauf hat aufgrund kurzer Produktzyklen ja gar keinen greifbaren Einfluss mehr, weil sowieso ein "Ausverkauf" kurz vor "Ablaufdatum" einkalkuliert wird. Dafür gibts eben Produktmanager.

Gutes Beispiel hier auch wieder Release-Software mit Betastatus zu vollem Preis...


----------



## Boesor (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: AW*



			
				swordfish2000 am 06.06.2009 14:13 schrieb:
			
		

> > Ich gebe zu, keine ahnung was du mir mit deiner antwort sagen wolltest, aber gegenfrage:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Es geht darum, dass die Verbraucher durch ihr handeln bestimmen, was produziert wird, bzw wie es produziert wird.

Wer beispielsweise bei Kick in T-Shirt kauft nimmt damit auch die Produktionsbedingungen in Kauf. Und natürlich hat ein Nichtkauf einen greifbaren Einfluss.

Verbraucher haben die Macht, lass dir nichts anderes einreden.


----------



## Succer (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: AW*

Ich glaube du hast das mit dem "Angebot und Nachfrage" noch nicht so richtig durchschaut:

Es ist nicht so, dass ein Hersteller, wenn er merkt, dass sich ein Produkt gut verkauft, sagt, ok, machen wir den Preis niedriger...

Wenn sich ein Produkt gut verkauft, wollen andere Firmen auch davon Profitieren und bieten das gleiche ein klein wenig günstiger an, so ensteht Konkurrenz und so sinken die Preise.

Wenn nun immer nur das Billige Produkt gekauft wird, sind die anderen Hersteller natürlich gezwungen  noch billiger zu verkaufen, das geht im Endeffekt aber nur wenn sie weniger für die Produktion zahlen um ihre Gewinne zu erhalten...

Insofern kann man als Verbraucher sehr wohl bestimmen Was wo und wie produziert wird. Nur sind die Wenigsten bereit mehr Geld für Wahre aus Deutschland zu bezahlen und wenn es nur einzelne sind, nützt das natürlich auch nicht!


----------



## Huskyboy (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: AW*

Wirtschaft? 

Welche Firma lässt nochmal Spiele in Indien fertigen aus kostengründen?

WoodJo oder so war das


----------



## swordfish2000 (6. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Succer am 06.06.2009 13:57 schrieb:
			
		

> und die Kassiererin wird nicht für den Inhalt des Spieles belangt, sondern dafür, dass sie das Spiel an Minderjährige verkauft hat! Ist das zu viel verlangt sich an die Regeln zu halten? bei Zigaretten und Alkohol schreit doch auch keiner der Zumutung der Kassierer wegen, oder willst du die auch komplett verbieten lassen?




Weil "Kassiererin" eine Kassiererin ist und kein Kontrollorgan. Auch sie wird dafür nicht extra bezahlt, warum sollte es also Ihre Aufgabe sein? 
Am besten macht sie auch noch gleich den Kaufhausdetektiv mit, damit man den auch noch einsparen kann, oder wie?

Wenn du gerne gratis zusätzliche Tätigkeiten verrichten möchtest, dann biete deine Dienste doch selbst gratis an. Aber verlange das nicht von anderen, die ohnehin in unserer Gesellschaft viel arbeiten für im Verhältnis weniger Geld. 

Ihr Versagen kann/darf sich bloss auf falsche Beträge in der Kasse auswirken - und kann nicht für den fragwürdigen Inhalt anderer Hersteller verantwortlich gemacht werden.

Ausserdem was passiert wenn sich herausstellt, dass nach so einem Vorfall tatsächlich das Produkt von der Filiale verkauft wurde.

Wie willst du beweisen dass: 1 tatsächlich die (zu junge) Tatperson an der Kasse gestanden hat? Oder sich das Teil von einem Freund besorgen hat lassen?

Alleine schon deshalb ist diese Kassa-Kontroll Aufgabe sinnlos und ein Gesetz für Hersteller doch weitaus zielführender, wenn es um Risikovermeidung geht, was von der Politik angestrebt wird - und nicht um Bestrafung.


----------



## swordfish2000 (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: AW*



			
				Huskyboy am 06.06.2009 14:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Wirtschaft?
> 
> Welche Firma lässt nochmal Spiele in Indien fertigen aus kostengründen?
> 
> WoodJo oder so war das



Indien ist in der Programmiererbranche wirtschaftlich bereits eine ernstzunehmende Kapazität.

Warum kannste ja mal hier erahnen:
http://www.stern.de/computer-technik/computer/:Indien-Wo-Spieleprogrammierer/547265.html


----------



## swordfish2000 (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: AW*



			
				Succer am 06.06.2009 14:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube du hast das mit dem "Angebot und Nachfrage" noch nicht so richtig durchschaut:
> 
> Es ist nicht so, dass ein Hersteller, wenn er merkt, dass sich ein Produkt gut verkauft, sagt, ok, machen wir den Preis niedriger...
> 
> ...



lol, ja ja...das erzählt dir der Geographie Leher in der Schule, auf der Uni hörst du es dann schon etwas genauer und in der Praxis merkst du dann schnell was eigentlich Sache ist und wie es so läuft....


----------



## Succer (6. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				swordfish2000 am 06.06.2009 14:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Succer am 06.06.2009 13:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ich bin mir sicher, dass das inhalt des Arbeitsvertrages ist, dementsprechend wird sie auch dafür bezahlt!





> Ihr Versagen kann/darf sich bloss auf falsche Beträge in der Kasse auswirken - und kann nicht für den fragwürdigen Inhalt anderer Hersteller verantwortlich gemacht werden.
> 
> Ausserdem was passiert wenn sich herausstellt, dass nach so einem Vorfall tatsächlich das Produkt von der Filiale verkauft wurde.
> 
> ...


Das man das im Nachhinein kaum bis gar nicht zurück verfolgen kann ist richtig, aber nochmal die Frage: _Deswegen_ willst du das ganze gleich für _alle_ verbieten lassen? Wenn sich ein Jugendlicher zu Tode säuft wird doch auch danach gefahndet, wo der Alkohol her kam und es schreien nicht gleich alle nach einem Totalverbot!


----------



## Boesor (6. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				swordfish2000 am 06.06.2009 14:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Succer am 06.06.2009 13:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Natürlich sind das Aufgaben von Kassiererinnen. Schon immer gewesen.
Alterskontrollen sind ja nicht erst seit gestern normal.


----------



## Boesor (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: AW*



			
				swordfish2000 am 06.06.2009 14:36 schrieb:
			
		

> lol, ja ja...das erzählt dir der Geographie Leher in der Schule, auf der Uni hörst du es dann schon etwas genauer und in der Praxis merkst du dann schnell was eigentlich Sache ist und wie es so läuft....



Dann erkläre uns doch mal mit einfachen Worten, was eigentlich sache ist.
Speziell warum wir Verbraucher keine Macht haben, denn das würde mich mal brennend interessieren.


----------



## Medeiros (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: AW*

Denen mach' ich Feuer unterm Hintern! 
Das Teil direkt mal an alle Kandidaten aller Parteien schicken, außer an die von der Piraten- Partei! Die fühlen sich davon, glaube ich, weniger angesprochen!


----------



## swordfish2000 (6. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Succer am 06.06.2009 14:44 schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin mir sicher, dass das inhalt des Arbeitsvertrages ist, dementsprechend wird sie auch dafür bezahlt!


Poste doch mal den Tarifvertrag, das will ich sehen.
Nein, es steht dort nicht drinnen.



> Das man das im Nachhinein kaum bis gar nicht zurück verfolgen kann ist richtig, aber nochmal die Frage: _Deswegen_ willst du das ganze gleich für _alle_ verbieten lassen? Wenn sich ein Jugendlicher zu Tode säuft wird doch auch danach gefahndet, wo der Alkohol her kam und es schreien nicht gleich alle nach einem Totalverbot!




Da hast du im Prinzip recht, Alkohol ist genauso problematisch. Aber um die Frage zu beantworten:

Selbst wenn ich nur einen einzigen Jugendlichen vor dem Tode retten könnte, würde ich Alkohol in ganz Europa für U21 verbieten, und alkoholische Getränke ab einem gewissen alkoholischen Prozent-Gehalt sowieso gar nicht erst im Handel zulassen. 

Wobei die jüngsten Vorfälle in Verbindung mit Alkohol im Ausland ja eher auf  Panscherei zurückzuführen sind (gestrecktes Getränk mit Ethanol).  


Das gleiche gilt übrigens auch für Zigaretten. Auch da tut die Regierung erstmal was.

Viele sind sich einfach nicht bewusst davor, dass sie sich ihren eigenen Tod in die Lunge asphaltieren, oder ignorieren es bewusst. Solche Leute wissen es einfach nicht besser und deshalb muss die Politik sie davor bewahren. 

Natürlich sind blutige pc spiele nicht direkt derartig lebensgefährlich für einem selbst, dennoch kann eine psychische Gefahr/Belastung dadurch nicht ausgeschlossen werden - und wenn es um Risikovermeidung geht auch hier nochmals der richtige Schritt in die richtige Richtung - selbst wenn es in 100000 Fällen bloss einer ist, der deswegen viellecht dann gar nicht erst auf die Idee kommt....


----------



## swordfish2000 (6. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Boesor am 06.06.2009 14:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Natürlich sind das Aufgaben von Kassiererinnen. Schon immer gewesen.
> Alterskontrollen sind ja nicht erst seit gestern normal.



Sagt wer? Der Chef der damit Geld verdient? 

Nochmals: Das Problem ist abgesehen von der Belastung für die oder den Angestellten, dass diese Kassakontrollen einfach nichts bringen. Darum geht es.
Die verhindern rein gar nichts und tragen auch wirklich nichts dazu bei, ausser das weiterhin mit solchen "Produkten" in Ruhe Geld verdient werden kann.

Darum ist es keine gute Lösung für eine Risikovermeidung.


----------



## Huskyboy (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: AW*



			
				swordfish2000 am 06.06.2009 14:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 06.06.2009 14:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dann frag mal firmen aus der gesundheitsbranche was die von Indien halten, aber vorsicht könnte weh tun

und Trine, das sind die inder haben nicht ein spiel im programm das auch nur irgendwie gut ist, Handyspiele können die vielleicht, aber sonst

Forza Motorsport war sicher nen glücksgriff das hätte MS denen aber auch um die ohren gehauen wenns schlecht geworden wär


----------



## Succer (6. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				swordfish2000 am 06.06.2009 15:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 06.06.2009 14:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..ist gesetzlich geregelt, ich hatte vorhin schonmal einen entsprechenden Auszug gepostet 





> Nochmals: Das Problem ist abgesehen von der Belastung für die oder den Angestellten, dass diese Kassakontrollen einfach nichts bringen. Darum geht es.
> Die verhindern rein gar nichts und tragen auch wirklich nichts dazu bei, ausser das weiterhin mit solchen "Produkten" in Ruhe Geld verdient werden kann.
> 
> Darum ist es keine gute Lösung für eine Risikovermeidung.


Dass die Kontrollen nichts bringen liegt einzig und allein daran dass sich keine daran hält!



			
				swordfish2000 am 06.06.2009 15:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Succer am 06.06.2009 14:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 und was ist mit den Ü21? Um die geht es hier doch in erster linie!





> Das gleiche gilt übrigens auch für Zigaretten. Auch da tut die Regierung erstmal was.


 sie informiert, was im Endeffekt aber auch nichts anderes ist, als die Wertungen der USK/BPjM





> Viele sind sich einfach nicht bewusst davor, dass sie sich ihren eigenen Tod in die Lunge asphaltieren, oder ignorieren es bewusst. Solche Leute wissen es einfach nicht besser und deshalb muss die Politik sie davor bewahren.


warum muss die Politik die Leute vor ihrer eigenen Dummheit bewahren?





> Natürlich sind blutige pc spiele nicht direkt derartig lebensgefährlich für einem selbst, dennoch kann eine psychische Gefahr/Belastung dadurch nicht ausgeschlossen werden - und wenn es um Risikovermeidung geht auch hier nochmals der richtige Schritt in die richtige Richtung - selbst wenn es in 100000 Fällen bloss einer ist, der deswegen viellecht dann gar nicht erst auf die Idee kommt....


wobei dann wieder zu beweisen währe, ob und wie viel die Spiele dazu beigetragen haben


----------



## swordfish2000 (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: AW*



			
				Huskyboy am 06.06.2009 15:17 schrieb:
			
		

> dann frag mal firmen aus der gesundheitsbranche was die von Indien halten, aber vorsicht könnte weh tun
> 
> und Trine, das sind die inder haben nicht ein spiel im programm das auch nur irgendwie gut ist, Handyspiele können die vielleicht, aber sonst
> 
> Forza Motorsport war sicher nen glücksgriff das hätte MS denen aber auch um die ohren gehauen wenns schlecht geworden wär



Nein, nein, lies den Artkel zu Ende. Es geht um die Lohnverhältnisse, und dass Spiele oder Teile von Software sehr wohl dort in Auftrag gegeben werden. Das macht das Land wirtschaftlich so Interessant und natürlich auch das rasche Bevölkerungswachstum.

Ahem meinst du Pharmafirmen? Darüber gibt es auch aktuelle Diskussionen von wegen Kartelle und so...also wenn die sowas behaupten, dann wohl eher weil sie sich von der im Aufbau befindlichen, indischen Konkurrenz fürchten...glaube ich eher


----------



## swordfish2000 (6. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



> warum muss die Politik die Leute vor ihrer eigenen Dummheit bewahren?



Kennst du sonst noch jemanden der das tut, oder zumindest ernsthafte Absichten hat das zu tun? Jetzt ausser Mama und Papa mein ich.

Der einzige Grund warum du sauberes Wasser trinken kannst und noch genfreie Lebensmittel beziehen kannst ist die Politik und nicht der Markt oder Handel.



> wobei dann wieder zu beweisen währe, ob und wie viel die Spiele dazu beigetragen haben



Bei einer Risikovermeidung muss man ja nichts beweisen. Das ist eine prophylaktische Massnahme und ich bin sicher, dass es genauere Beobachtungen und Studien und Entscheidungen darüber in Zukunft geben wird...

Zu beweisen wären (ohne stummen "h"  )  eher Straftaten in Prozessen, wenn es darum geht jemanden zu verurteilen oder nicht. Aber Bestrafung der Bevölkerung ist ja nicht das Ziel, sondern die Vermeidung von Risiken...


----------



## Succer (6. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

warum muss die Politik die Leute vor ihrer eigenen Dummheit bewahren?





> Kennst du sonst noch jemanden der das tut, oder zumindest ernsthafte Absichten hat das zu tun? Jetzt ausser Mama und Papa mein ich.


Warum sollte jemand die Absicht haben? Ein Erwachsener ist nicht umsonst verantwortlich für sein eigenes handeln, Ich muss nicht mehr an die hand genommen werden wenn ich über die Straße gehe 


> Der einzige Grund warum du sauberes Wasser trinken kannst und noch genfreie Lebensmittel beziehen kannst ist die Politik und nicht der Markt oder Handel.


 Mal abgesehen, dass ich  nicht daran glaube, das die Politik dafür gesorgt hat, ich gehe mal eben 50m von meiner Wohnung aus und hab den nächsten Bach aus dem ich trinken könnte 


> > wobei dann wieder zu beweisen währe, ob und wie viel die Spiele dazu beigetragen haben
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das Problem: es gibt kein adäquates Risiko, dass es zu vermeiden gälte


----------



## swordfish2000 (6. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



> Warum sollte jemand die Absicht haben? Ein Erwachsener ist nicht umsonst verantwortlich für sein eigenes handeln, Ich muss nicht mehr an die hand genommen werden wenn ich über die Straße gehe



Es ist verantwortungslos zu sagen: "Ha, du bist selber schuld"
Soll der Staat etwa sagen: wir bezahlen die Kosten von Lungenkrebspatienten nicht weil sie selber schuld sind und ihr Leben lang geraucht haben und behandeln stattdessen andere?

Du siehst, bei der Frage nach Verantwortlichkeit stösst man schnell an humanitäre und moralische Grenzen...deshalb stellt man die auch besser nicht und kümmert sich lieber darum wie man so etwas überhaupt vermeiden kann - Risikovermeidung




> Mal abgesehen, dass ich  nicht daran glaube, das die Politik dafür gesorgt hat, ich gehe mal eben 50m von meiner Wohnung aus und hab den nächsten Bach aus dem ich trinken könnte



Na wer den sonst? Firmen haben doch ganz andere interessen lol

Das mit dem Bach wird wohl nicht mehr passieren, aber es ist heutzutage schon eine Errungenschaft, wenn das Wasser in den Mineralwasserflaschen keine Colibakterien mehr enthält (gab mal einen Skandal in den 80igern) usw...von wegen Firmeneigene Selbstkontrolle und so...

Da ist es auch nett, wenn es gesetzliche Auflagen gibt, oder denk an die Qualität des Leitungswassers.





> Das Problem: es gibt kein adäquates Risiko, dass es zu vermeiden gälte



Naja, du läufst in cs nicht unbedingt mit Zipfelmütze durch die Gegend und verteilst Rosen...insofern muss man sich schon fragen dürfen, woher jugendliche solche "Vorbilder" denn tatsächlich beziehen...oder überhaupt auf solche Ideen kommen.
Auch wenn es nur Einzelfälle sind, sind die Gemeinsamkeiten bei den Vorfällen wohl mehr als besorgniserregend, das muss man schon verstehen...

Und ich gehe mal davon aus, dass die Elten keine Rambos gewesen sind sondern ganz normale Leute - genau das macht es ja so prekär und gefährlich weil es scheinbar unvorhersehbar ist.

Risikovermeidung ist daher die erste, sinnvolle Massnahme dagegen...


----------



## NGamers (6. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				swordfish2000 am 06.06.2009 15:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Natürlich sind blutige pc spiele nicht direkt derartig lebensgefährlich für einem selbst, dennoch kann eine psychische Gefahr/Belastung dadurch nicht ausgeschlossen werden - und wenn es um Risikovermeidung geht auch hier nochmals der richtige Schritt in die richtige Richtung - selbst wenn es in 100000 Fällen bloss einer ist, der deswegen viellecht dann gar nicht erst auf die Idee kommt....



Oh oh oh... den Bürger quasi entmündigen um ihn vor etwas selbst zu schützen... da müsste man dann auch bei zig anderen Sachen ansetzen:

Spiele: Ab18 Games dürfen erst ab 18 gekauft werden - Trotzdem spielen es viele unter 18 Jährige - Ergo: Ab18 Games verbieten
Alkohol: Betrunken Autofahren ist gefährlich, trotzdem machen es viele - Ergo: Alkohol verbieten

Mit ein wenig weitsicht lässt sich diese Liste endlos weiterführen und wo man sich zum Schluß befindet, dürfte einer riesigen Glasglocke gleichkommen, in der die Bürger alles andere als glücklich sind.


----------



## Succer (6. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				swordfish2000 am 06.06.2009 16:14 schrieb:
			
		

> > Warum sollte jemand die Absicht haben? Ein Erwachsener ist nicht umsonst verantwortlich für sein eigenes handeln, Ich muss nicht mehr an die hand genommen werden wenn ich über die Straße gehe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wo is das denn bitte verantwortungslos? Und der Raucher hat in die KV eingezahlt, also hat er auch ein Recht darauf behandelt zu werden, hat er nicht eingezahlt: Pech, da können siech die Raucher hier aber glücklich schätzen, das sie einzahlen müssen... 


> Du siehst, bei der Frage nach Verantwortlichkeit stösst man schnell an humanitäre und moralische Grenzen...deshalb stellt man die auch besser nicht und kümmert sich lieber darum wie man so etwas überhaupt vermeiden kann - Risikovermeidung


schon klar, das einfachste zuerst und vor dem wichtigen, das hab ich schon verstanden





> > Mal abgesehen, dass ich  nicht daran glaube, das die Politik dafür gesorgt hat, ich gehe mal eben 50m von meiner Wohnung aus und hab den nächsten Bach aus dem ich trinken könnte
> 
> 
> 
> ...


die Politiker sind die liebsten Engel und die Firmenbosse gaanz böse und scheren sich nicht um Humanitäre und moralische Grundsätze.. ich sehe schon wo das hinführt!





> > Das Problem: es gibt kein adäquates Risiko, dass es zu vermeiden gälte
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 und wie sieht es dann mit:
Filmen
Comics
Büchern
TV
Kinderspielen (Räuber & Gendarm
usw. aus? Auch alles verbieten, weil man könnte sich ja nen schlechte Vorbild nehmen?





> Und ich gehe mal davon aus, dass die Elten keine Rambos gewesen sind sondern ganz normale Leute - genau das macht es ja so prekär und gefährlich weil es scheinbar unvorhersehbar ist.


Tja, was ist schon "normal"? Eine Sache die alle ganz sicher gemeinsam hatten war wohl, dass sie keine Ahnung hatten Was ihre Kinder für Probleme hatten!


----------



## Chello (6. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Ich verstehe es nicht, also mir wurde vom Staat nahe gelegt, meine Wehrdienst zu leisten, was ich dann auch 1998 tat. Dort wurde ich in vielfältigen Bereichen ausgebildet, wie zum Beispiel das effektive Töten von Menschen oder Inbetriebnahme und Nutzung einer 
Feld-wähl-Vermittlung. Töten kann ich jetzt gut, sei es mit dem G3 oder MG2 oder auch dem Klappspaten. Freuen tu ich mich darüber nicht. Klar hätte ich verweigern können, aber als 18 Jähriger ohne Ausbildungsplatz hielt ich es für eine gute Idee.

Diese Institution wird von unserer Politik gebilligt und gefördert, Bundeswehr ist ab 18 Jahre, aber es besteht die Möglichkeit sein Wehrdienst vorzuziehen, so das man mit 17 schon das töten lernen kann. und wer sich denkt, das man bei der Bundeswehr den Umgang an der Waffe differenzierter bei gebracht bekommt, dem sage ich das dies hier und da gut möglich ist.

Bei CoD darf ich bald kein Krieg mehr spielen, auf Übungen bei der Bundeswehr schon.


----------



## Maiernator (6. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Der Staat hat eine Verpflichung gegenüber seinen Bürger, steht so auch im Grundgesetzt, d.h: Er muss sie vor Schaden bewahren./Egal wie alt, klug oder dumm.
Natürlich hast du Recht, dass es schwer ist hier eine Linie zu ziehen, aber bei Angelegeneheiten wie Drogen ist die Sache offensichtlich. Alle Drogen Schaden dem Körper oder der Psyche ab der ersten Minuten und sollten deshalb starker Reglementierung unterliegen. 
Unsere Drogengesetze bezüglich Alkohol oder Zigaretten und Marjuhana sind mehr als lächerlich. Die eine Droge, welche nach Heroin die gefährlichste ist, wird überall frei verfügbar bereitgestellt. Bei der letzeren kommt man sofort in den Knast.

Computerspiele sind etwas ganz anderes. Sie machen nicht süchtig oder psychisch kaputt, wenn man nicht schon nen Dachschaden hat und da ist es egal ob es ab 18 oder 12 ist. 
Jedes Spiel kann psychisch abhängig machen, aber deshalb sollte man sie nicht verbieten, sondern sich mit den Ursachen beschäftigen.


----------



## swordfish2000 (6. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Lol und wielange noch glaubst du geht das und wird das vom Staat bezahlt, dem ohnehin das Geld ausgeht weil immer mehr Menschen immer häufiger an Lungenkrebs erkranken? 

Was wenn dem Staat mal das Geld ausgeht?

Soll der dann auch so argumentieren und sagen, ja Raucher sind selber schuld?
Klar, solange Kohle da ist kein Problem, da fragt niemand. Leider gibt es aber schon die ersten Diskussionen und Studien darüber speziell beim Rauchen.

Dann würde ich auch hier sagen: Besser die Leute schützen und davor bewahren, schliesslich profitieren dann beide Seiten davon wenn jemand Gesund bleibt 




> und wie sieht es dann mit:
> Filmen
> Comics
> Büchern
> ...



Ja klar, ich meine wenn bei den nächsten tragischen Vorfällen im Spiderman Kostüm praktiziert werden muss mann sich doch auch die Frage stellen was oder woher der Einfluss kommt, oder nicht? Und wie mann das Risiko minimieren kann. Das ist doch nicht verkehrt.



> Tja, was ist schon "normal"? Eine Sache die alle ganz sicher gemeinsam hatten war wohl, dass sie keine Ahnung hatten Was ihre Kinder für Probleme hatten!



Da hast du vollkommen Recht. Und ist das nicht erschrecken?
Vor allem: War das früher auch so oft der Fall? Und warum herschen allzu oft heute solche Verhältnisse?

Vielleicht die überdurchschnittliche Belastung der Bürger in der schnelllebigen Zeit? Der Stress und überhöhte Druck am Arbeitsplatz der ohnehin nicht mehr gesichert ist? Wo immer weniger Leute dem gewachsen sind? 
Sind/gibt es heute denn überhaupt noch geeignete Vorrausetzungen für ein gesundes Familienleben?? 

Und WER kann die schaffen wenn nicht die Politik?


Stell dir vor es sind beide Eltern berufstätig, beide im Verkauf, arbeiten mittlerweile von 9.00 - 19.00 oder 20.00 Uhr  und auch Samstag von 9.00 - 18.00 Uhr. Dazwischen gibt es vielleicht grußzügige Mittagspausen, mal nen Tag frei,  aber vor 20.00 sind beide nie zu Hause. 
Was / wohin mit den Kindern? Wie erziehen, abholen? Einer bleibt zu Hause? Nee, geht nicht bei den Gehältern. Was dann? Dürfen nur Reiche Kinder bekommen? Anderer Job? Nee geht nicht, rar geworden...? Mit Chef reden? Nee, der kündigt einen dann auch noch vielleicht weil in einem Betrieb muss ja eine "Dynamik" herschen um wettbewerbsfähig zu bleiben.


Dafür ist deine rücksichtslose, von dir vielgelobte "Wirtschaft" verantwortlich.
Ich kenne einige Fälle wo Mütter wegen den bevorzugten Arbeitszeiten sogar gekündigt worden sind. Und die wollten aber gerne arbeiten...


Du siehst also ein schwieriges Thema es allen Menschen als Politiker auch recht zu machen...


----------



## Boesor (6. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				swordfish2000 am 06.06.2009 15:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 06.06.2009 14:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In der Regel wird eine Arbeitsplatzbeschreibung vom Chef gemacht, richtig.
Er könnte die gesetzlichen Vorschriften zur Alterskontrolle auch anders machen, wird aber in der Regel durch Kassiererinnen erledigt.



> Nochmals: Das Problem ist abgesehen von der Belastung für die oder den Angestellten, dass diese Kassakontrollen einfach nichts bringen.



Ich behaupte das Gegenteil.




> Darum geht es.
> Die verhindern rein gar nichts und tragen auch wirklich nichts dazu bei, ausser das weiterhin mit solchen "Produkten" in Ruhe Geld verdient werden kann.
> 
> Darum ist es keine gute Lösung für eine Risikovermeidung.



Sagst du, aber wie gesagt, ich behaupte das Gegenteil


----------



## swordfish2000 (6. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Boesor am 06.06.2009 18:29 schrieb:
			
		

> swordfish2000 am 06.06.2009 15:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ja, nur mit Behauptungen alleine ist es ja leider nicht getan  

...das solltest du schon etwas besser ausführen können um deiner Argumentation auch tatsächlich ein entsprechend schweres "Gegengewicht"  zu verleihen...


----------



## Boesor (6. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				swordfish2000 am 06.06.2009 18:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, nur mit Behauptungen alleine ist es ja leider nicht getan
> 
> ...das solltest du schon etwas besser ausführen können um deiner Argumentation auch tatsächlich ein entsprechend schweres "Gegengewicht"  zu verleihen...



Nunja, kamen dahingehend von dir Argumente?
In Kurzform: Alterskontrollen können vor allem zur Aufklärung dienen. Sie sind einerseits dazu geeignet, zu verhindern das Eltern und Großeltern ihren Sprösslingen irrtümlich ein ab 18 Spiel kaufen. 
Und dann verhindern sie natürlich, dass sich die Blagen das Spiel auf eigene Faust kaufen, weil es die Eltern vielleicht verboten haben. 

Natürlich ist das kein Allheilmittel, aber besser als nichts und in Kombination mit anderen Maßnahmen sicher hilfreich.

Hast du übrigens meine Bitte um Erklärung der Machtlosigkeit der Verbraucher übersehen?


----------



## swordfish2000 (6. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Boesor am 06.06.2009 18:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Nunja, kamen dahingehend von dir Argumente?
> In Kurzform: Alterskontrollen können vor allem zur Aufklärung dienen. Sie sind einerseits dazu geeignet, zu verhindern das Eltern und Großeltern ihren Sprösslingen irrtümlich ein ab 18 Spiel kaufen.
> Und dann verhindern sie natürlich, dass sich die Blagen das Spiel auf eigene Faust kaufen, weil es die Eltern vielleicht verboten haben.
> 
> ...



komm schon, kannste ja seitenweise hier nachlesen 

Kurzform:

1. FSK, USK18, JÖSCH, etc oder ähnliche Auflagen haben in der Praxis zwar wichtige Signalfunktion, verhindern aber weder effektiv den Verkauf noch den Besitz bzw. die Benutzung an/von gesetzlich nicht berechtigten Personen (Ausweisfälschung, Freund, Mutti, etc)

Darüberhinaus ist es für die Omi nicht zumutbar zu entscheiden, ob sie das Spiel dem Enkel der danach winselt tatsächlich kaufen darf oder nicht denn:


- Selbst wenn ein Verkäufer was von USK18 etc. faselt, wird die nicht mal begreifen warum oder was das tatsächlich ist, weil sie mit der Materie gar nicht ausreichend bewandert ist. (Wenn sich 18 jährige nicht vorstellen können dass cs vielleicht was mit Gewalt zu tun hat, wie soll sich sich dann jemand ein Bild davon machen der nicht mal weiss wozu ne DVD-Rom ist?)

- Wird eine offensichtlich Erwachsene Person im Markt meist gar nicht darauf angesprochen

- In vielen Großmärkten ist es meist ohnehin ein "aus dem Regal nehmen" und zur überfüllten Kassa marschieren. Und das können ältere Freunde oder Verwandte genausogut wissend oder unwissend tun - es verhindert also letzlich gar nichts... 

Und wenn es deine Oma wäre, wärst du bestimmt auch dagegen, dass sie deinetwegen dafür angezeigt werden würde...


- kann und soll es nicht auf dem Rücken der Konsumenten oder Verkäufer ausgetragen werden

Ein ensprechendes Software Verbot direkt an den Hersteller gerichtet ist daher ds einzig wirksame Mittel in solchen oder vermuteten akuten "Problemfällen" um eine Risikoverminderung schnell und effektiv zu erzielen.

2. Grundproblem ist nach wie vor die Verfügbarkeit fragwürdiger Produkte im Handel. Einzig und allein der Hersteller kann für seine eigenen Inhalte  zur Verantwortung gezogen werden und muss auch dafür haften.

Nicht die Eltern, und nicht die minderjährigen Kinder. 

Ich bin auch was die mp3 Geschichte angeht dafür, dass man diese Industrie-bedingten MP3-Probleme fern von Kindern und Familien, also Konsumenten regelt.(soll aber keine Piraten werbung sein)

Es kann nicht angehen, dass Milliardenschwere  Musikkonzerne die größtenteils selbst eine "Popstar-Verheizungs-Maschinerie" betreiben in das eigene Wohnzimmer per Klage geflattert kommen und horrende Summen dafür verlangen, wovon der Sänger selbst eigentlich nie etwas sieht. 

Es ist die Industrie, die verdient, also muss sie sich schon selbst um sichere und geeignete Vertriebsmedien kümmern und kann nicht wahllos alle Teenies verklagen. 

(Ausserdem erreicht ne MP3 Datei ja niemals den Klang einer gekauften CD, kann somit preislich nicht vergleichbar 1:1 eingeklagt werden und somit eigentlich fragwürdig) 


Machtlosigkeit: Du willst dich als einzelner Konsument durchsetzen und was bewegen? 
Dann geh beim kommenden verbuggten Release-PC-Spiel mal in einen Großmarkt und sag 
du willst aber nicht den vollen Release-Preis für ein Produkt im Beta Status bezahlen (davon kommen ja jetzt wieder einige neue in den Handel  ) sondern nur die Hälfte was durchaus angemessen ist. 

Mal sehen ob du wirklich was bewegen kannst, ob man für dich als Kunde Verständis hat, oder ob man dir den Preis weiterhin aufdiktiert


----------



## Boesor (6. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				swordfish2000 am 06.06.2009 19:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Machtlosigkeit: Du willst dich als einzelner Konsument durchsetzen und was bewegen?
> Dann geh beim kommenden verbuggten Release-PC-Spiel mal in einen Großmarkt und sag
> du willst aber nicht den vollen Release-Preis für ein Produkt im Beta Status bezahlen (davon kommen ja jetzt wieder einige neue in den Handel  ) sondern nur die Hälfte was durchaus angemessen ist.
> 
> Mal sehen ob du wirklich was bewegen kannst, ob man für dich als Kunde Verständis hat, oder ob man dir den Preis weiterhin aufdiktiert



Ich glaube, du hast in der Uni und auch danach nicht gut aufgepasst.
Es geht nicht um mich oder dich, sondern um eine Vielzahl von Verbrauchern.

Und die haben Macht, das sollte auch dir nicht entgangen sein.


----------



## swordfish2000 (6. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Boesor am 06.06.2009 20:06 schrieb:
			
		

> swordfish2000 am 06.06.2009 19:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Es ist fatal zu glauben, als Kunde dem Handel oder Hersteller gegenüber auch nur irgendwelche Interessen durchsetzten zu können, die nicht irgendwo gesetzlich geregelt sind...Kulanzfälle sind nicht verpflichtend und auch nicht die Regel.

Ausserdem haben Sammelklagen keine Macht, sondern wenn dann wird ihnen juristisch in einer bestimmen Streitfrage Recht zugesprochen -  das wird aber bekanntlich in einem Verfahren abgeklärt  und passiert bestimmt nicht einfach so automatisch...


----------



## Succer (6. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Wie groß muss der Zaunpfahl eigentlich sein mit dem wir wedeln? Es hat doch niemand von rechtlichen Ansprüchen der Käufer geredet...


----------



## eipi (6. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

mann o mann


----------



## Boesor (6. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				swordfish2000 am 06.06.2009 21:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist fatal zu glauben, als Kunde dem Handel oder Hersteller gegenüber auch nur irgendwelche Interessen durchsetzten zu können, die nicht irgendwo gesetzlich geregelt sind...Kulanzfälle sind nicht verpflichtend und auch nicht die Regel.
> 
> Ausserdem haben Sammelklagen keine Macht, sondern wenn dann wird ihnen juristisch in einer bestimmen Streitfrage Recht zugesprochen -  das wird aber bekanntlich in einem Verfahren abgeklärt  und passiert bestimmt nicht einfach so automatisch...




  Es geht doch nicht um juristische Macht. Wie kommst du jetzt auf Sammelklagen und Kulanz? Ich hab ja auch ne Menge an der Uni gelernt, allerdings auch, dass ich mein Wissen nicht unkontrolliert rauslasse.
Ruf dir nochmal meinen ersten Thread dazu in Erinnerung, es ging um Image, Produktionsbedingungen, das KIK T-Shirt.

Klingelts?


----------



## DeVan90 (7. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Mein Mullbeutel hat sich über den leckeren Wahlzettel sicherlich gefreut.
War heut früh angepisst schon wieder was über Killerspielverbot in der Zeitung lesen zu müssen und plumps, da lag er schon im Müll. Aber keine Sorge, ich wäre sowieso nicht wählen gegangen. Bin erst 18 und habe auch noch nicht so das Bedürfnis wählen zu gehen

Für die Bundestagswahlen hab ich mir überlegt, werde ich mich zu der Einstellung der Parteien ( eigentlich nur CDU ) bezüglich Videospiele mal deutlich auf einem Wahlplakat äußern. Bringen wird es nicht viel, aber zu meiner eigenen Befriedigung wird es viel beitragen


----------



## Succer (7. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Was bringt es dir nicht zu wählen? Dadurch wird am allerwenigsten erreicht!


----------



## Boesor (7. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Succer am 07.06.2009 11:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Was bringt es dir nicht zu wählen? Dadurch wird am allerwenigsten erreicht!



Egal wer gewinnt, er kann sich nachher aufregen und sagen: Ich hab die nicht gewählt, ich hab nichts damit zu tun!


----------



## Bonkic (7. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				DeVan90 am 07.06.2009 01:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Mullbeutel hat sich über den leckeren Wahlzettel sicherlich gefreut.
> War heut früh angepisst schon wieder was über Killerspielverbot in der Zeitung lesen zu müssen und plumps, da lag er schon im Müll. Aber keine Sorge, ich wäre sowieso nicht wählen gegangen. Bin erst 18 und habe auch noch nicht so das Bedürfnis wählen zu gehen
> 
> Für die Bundestagswahlen hab ich mir überlegt, werde ich mich zu der Einstellung der Parteien ( eigentlich nur CDU ) bezüglich Videospiele mal deutlich auf einem Wahlplakat äußern. Bringen wird es nicht viel, aber zu meiner eigenen Befriedigung wird es viel beitragen




niedlich der kleine.  
vielleicht sollte man das wahlalter doch eher wieder raufsetzen.  :-o


----------



## HNRGargamel (7. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				DeVan90 am 07.06.2009 01:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Mullbeutel hat sich über den leckeren Wahlzettel sicherlich gefreut.
> War heut früh angepisst schon wieder was über Killerspielverbot in der Zeitung lesen zu müssen und plumps, da lag er schon im Müll. Aber keine Sorge, ich wäre sowieso nicht wählen gegangen. Bin erst 18 und habe auch noch nicht so das Bedürfnis wählen zu gehen



Von dem Geschriebenen hätte ich dich auf 13 geschätzt


----------



## herminator (7. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Aber wir müssen daran denken das alleine die Wahlentscheidung ... nichts bringt wir müssen auch Mails und so an die verschiecken wir dürfen auf keinen fall einfach untätig rumsitzen ich hatte irgend wo mal nen Link wo man die Mails gleich direkt zum Bundestag schicken konnte (weiß nicht mehr wo aber ich bin auf der suche) das habe ich auch beim Paintball Verbot mit vielen anderen gemacht und da hat wirklich fasst jeder Paintball oder Airsoftspieler eine abgeschickt und man sieht es hat funktioniert und jetzt gaben wir den Vorteil das es wohl wesentlich mehr Zocker als PBler und Airsoftler das heißt wir haben gute Chancen udn die Viedeospiele haben eine starke Lobby die uns unterstützt die gelände spiele Freunde nich aleo solange wir wirklich initiative ergreifen können wir das schaffen!


----------



## herminator (7. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

http://www.bundesregierung.de/Webs/Breg/DE/Service/Kontakt/kontakt.html

da ist er auch schon und nicht vergessen immer freundlich bleiben und Rechtschreibung und gramatik beachten das kommt sonst bei den Politikern nicht so gut an!


----------



## swordfish2000 (8. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Boesor am 06.06.2009 23:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Es geht doch nicht um juristische Macht. Wie kommst du jetzt auf Sammelklagen und Kulanz? Ich hab ja auch ne Menge an der Uni gelernt, allerdings auch, dass ich mein Wissen nicht unkontrolliert rauslasse.
> Ruf dir nochmal meinen ersten Thread dazu in Erinnerung, es ging um Image, Produktionsbedingungen, das KIK T-Shirt.
> 
> Klingelts?



Aja, und du meinst, bloss weil mal von den Leuten mehr rote T-shirts gekauft werden als grüne  und gelbe, und kik dehalb mehr produziert und verkauft  um mehr Profit zu machen - hat das irgendwas mit "Macht" zu tun? ^^

Auf welcher Uni lernt man so etwas?

Dann wird die Produktion wenn überhaupt etwas angepasst aber aus Profitgründen  oder er verkauft mehr rote eben dort wo sie gefragt sind, und die "Lagerware" wird dann in anderen Ländern oder anderswo billig verscherbelt...

Genauso wie Spiele oft unfertig auf den Markt geworfen werden, bloss damit vorzeitig mehr Kohle in die Kassen kommt - gab übrigens auch nen interessanten Beitrag darüber in "neues"...


Wach auf, es gibt einfach keine "Macht" für Konsumenten.

P.S.
Es ist besser angeblich "unkontrolliert" Wissen "rauszulassen" als kontrolliert Halbwissen anzuprangern...


----------



## Succer (8. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

wie wärs mit "garnicht bei KIK kaufen"?  

schonmal auf die Idee gekommen?


----------



## swordfish2000 (8. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Succer am 08.06.2009 06:26 schrieb:
			
		

> wie wärs mit "garnicht bei KIK kaufen"?
> 
> schonmal auf die Idee gekommen?




...und nackt herumlaufen? Oder vielleicht teurere Sachen kaufen? Was wenn zu wenig Geld?


Und umgemünzt auf PC Spiele: Gar keine Spiele mehr kaufen? Oder ein komplett anderes Spiel stattdessen? ^^


Seltsame Vorstellung von "Macht" der Konsumenten...


----------



## Boesor (8. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Succer am 08.06.2009 06:26 schrieb:
			
		

> wie wärs mit "garnicht bei KIK kaufen"?
> 
> schonmal auf die Idee gekommen?



Wenigstens du verstehst, was ich meine.


----------



## Boesor (8. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				swordfish2000 am 08.06.2009 06:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Seltsame Vorstellung von "Macht" der Konsumenten...



Keine ahnung wie alt du bist, vielleicht hast du vom folgenden beispiel schon gehört:

Brent Spar
Bekannt wurde die Öllager- und Verladeplattform, als Aktivisten der Umweltschutzorganisation Greenpeace diese am 30. April 1995 besetzten, um die Versenkung zu verhindern. Greenpeace befürchtete, die Versenkung könnte ein Exempel für einige hundert weitere ausgediente Plattformen in Nord- und Ostsee sein. Nach Meinung der Organisation gehört Industrieschrott nicht ins Meer, sondern muss möglichst umweltfreundlich entsorgt werden. Die Besetzung fand ein großes Medienecho vor allem in den Niederlanden, Dänemark und Deutschland. *Es gab Boykottaufrufe, die ein großes Echo in den Medien und der Bevölkerung fanden. Auch einige deutsche Behörden ließen ihre Autos nicht mehr bei Shell tanken. Daraufhin sanken die Umsätze der deutschen Shell-Tankstellen um bis zu 50 %*. In Hamburg wurde durch Extremisten ein Brandanschlag auf eine Shell-Tankstelle verübt. Nach einem langen Medienkrieg beschloss Shell am 20. Juni 1995, die Plattform an Land zu entsorgen. Der Konzern reagierte auf die Krise mit einer Gegen-Kampagne unter dem Motto „Wir werden uns ändern“.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brent_Spar

DAS ist Macht der Konsumenten!


Nach deinen Postings müsste jedem Konzern sein Image egal sein, ich fürchte, die Realität sagt etwas anderes aus. Im gegenteil sogar, das Image wir von Jahr zu jahr wichtiger!


----------



## BestZOCKERoffeWORLD (8. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Oh, der Verbraucher oder auch der "kleine" Mann von der Strasse hat sehr wohl Macht, wenn er sich nur mal verbündet. 

Lasst euch nicht von den Leuten einreden, sowas bringt nichts, an "Brent Spar" kann ich mich noch gut erinnern.

Habe gerade eben per e-mail an alle Fraktionen im Bundestag diesen Musterbrief geschickt. Immerhin die Linken haben jetzt schon geantwortet. Nicht unbedingt meine Partei, aber die sind zumindest gegen ein Spieleverbot. Also Leute, sucht den jeweiligen Bundestagskandidaten für die verschiedenen Parteien, insbesondere auch der CDU für euren Wahlkreis auf den Parteiseiten und schickt denen diesen Musterbrief! Gebt euren Wohnort mit an, um klarzumachen, daß ihr diejenigen seid, die ihn wählen. Oder auch nicht wählen.
Das kostet euch höchstens ne Stunde arbeitet! 

Glaubt nicht, das die Politiker wissen, was ihr wollt, das müsst ihr denen schon sagen. Die freuen sich über Post, können sie damit ihre Propaganda doch den Wünschen der Wähler anpassen!  

NICHTSTUN IST DAS ALLERSCHLIMMSTE ! 

Liebe Leute,  NUR 40% WAHLBETEILIGUNG bei der Europawahl. Eine Minderheit der europäischen Bevölkerung hat gewählt. Lasst nicht zu, daß das bei Bundestagswahl wieder passiert. Wer sich dann hinterher beschwert, hat gar kein Recht dazu, der ist es selber Entschuld.

Wer zu faul ist, zum Wahllokal zu laufen, soll sich gefälligst über die Rathausseite seiner Stadt Wahlbriefunterlagen per E-mail zuschicken lassen.

Also, bitte bitte, schickt diesen Musterbrief per E-Mail an alle Abgeordnetenkandidaten, an die Fraktionen(Mail-Adressen auf der Bundestagsseite) und erzählt auch anderen davon.
Man kann was ändern ! Nur nicht zuhause auf dem Sofa! 

Und geht wählen!


----------



## Toaster80 (9. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Wie finde ich den die Leute aller Parteien die in meinem Wahlkreis für den Bundestag kandidieren?
Auf der Bundestagsseite habe ich nur die gefunden, die aktuell von meinem Wahlkreis im Bundestag sind, und der betreffende CDU-Fuzzi ist am 1.3.09 freiwillig aus dem Bundestag ausgeschieden...

Will ja allen Kandidaten aus meinem Wahlkreis eine mail schreiben/Fax schicken, nur wo finde ich die Kontakte?


----------



## BestZOCKERoffeWORLD (9. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Die ganzen Abgeordneten findet ihr auf der Bundestag.de Seite. Ich würde hauptsächlich den ganzen CDU und SPD Leuten den Musterbrief schicken.

Adresse ist vorname.nachname@bundestag.de

Bindestrich zwischen Doppelnamen. Punkt zwischen Vor-und Nachname.

Also 

hans.beispiel@bundestag.de 

oder 

hans-peter@bundestag.de

Einfach mal allen den Musterbrief senden. Ich hab schon knapp 50 durch.
Schaden wirds nicht.


----------



## BestZOCKERoffeWORLD (9. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

sorry, meinte hans-peter.beispiel@bundestag.de


----------



## Legolas-79 (11. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Hallo zusammen,

erstmal vielen Dank an das PCGames-Team für die Anstrengungen im Rahmen dieser Aktion - und vielleicht eine kleine Bitte: Da die Europawahl nun gelaufen ist, könntet ihr bitte den Passus "im Vorfeld der anstehenden Europa- und Bundestagswahl" korrigieren. 

Weiterhin hat mich die Entscheidungsfreudigkeit unserer Innenminister auf folgende Site aufmerksam gemacht :

http://www.piratenpartei.de/presse/Piratenpartei%20lehnt%20Forderungen%20der%20Innenministerkonferenz%20nach%20Spieleverboten%20und%20Milit%C3%A4reinsatz%20ab

Zugegeben, es ist eine ungewöhnliche Partei, aber vielleicht eine Möglichkeit ein Zeichen an die "großen Volksparteien" zu setzen. Um zur Bundestagswahl zugelassen zu werden benötigt die Piratenpartei allerdings noch einige Unterschriften für die Wahlzulassung. Bei Interesse schaut mal unter 

http://ich.waehlepiraten.de/


----------



## MelanieStanszus (30. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Hallo, ich bin TV-Journalistin und drehe für das Magazin "neues" von 3sat (www.3sat.de/neues) bei der Enlarged Lanparty (24.-26.7. in Alsfeld) einen Beitrag über Counterstrike, in dem mal mit den ganzen Killerspiele-Vorurteilen aufgeräumt werden soll. Dafür suche ich eine Female Gamerin, die Counterstrike spielt und zur Enlarged fährt. Freu mich auf Rückmeldungen unter melanie@lizardmedia.com Danke!


----------



## nikiburstr8x (30. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				MelanieStanszus am 30.06.2009 13:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, ich bin TV-Journalistin und drehe für das Magazin "neues" von 3sat (www.3sat.de/neues) bei der Enlarged Lanparty (24.-26.7. in Alsfeld) einen Beitrag über Counterstrike, in dem mal mit den ganzen Killerspiele-Vorurteilen aufgeräumt werden soll. Dafür suche ich eine Female Gamerin, die Counterstrike spielt und zur Enlarged fährt. Freu mich auf Rückmeldungen unter melanie@lizardmedia.com Danke!


Es soll mit Killerspiel-Vorurteile aufgeräumt werden und ihr wollt ein Mädel für die Sache rekrutieren? Die Mädels die ich kenne zocken im Allgemeinen eher Aufbaustrategie, Lebenssimulationen und RPGs, nur höchst selten Ego-Shooter, ich will es nicht ausschliessen.

Keine Ahnung, aber meiner Meinung nach wäre dafür ein "Kerl" besser geeignet, argumentativ mit den Vorurteilen dem Genre gegenüber aufzuräumen.  

Mein Beitrag soll jetzt nicht die weiblichen Ego-Shooter-Zockerinnen verärgern oder diffarmieren, aber ihr seid definitiv in der Minderheit, meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Mothman (30. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				nikiburstr8x am 30.06.2009 13:55 schrieb:
			
		

> ... aber ihr seid definitiv in der Minderheit, meiner Meinung nach.


Sind wir garnicht.   



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (30. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				nikiburstr8x am 30.06.2009 13:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Keine Ahnung, aber meiner Meinung nach wäre dafür ein "*Kerl*" besser geeignet, *argumentativ* mit den Vorurteilen dem Genre gegenüber aufzuräumen.


Wer findet hier den Widerspruch, der bereits seit Äonen die männliche Existenz hemmt?   

Da Kerle ja oftmals nicht den Hauch von emotionaler Intelligenz besitzen (das Forum hier und Feiern nach Sportereignissen sind da tolle Beispiele, ich selbst nehme mich da natürlich nicht aus), und oft das argumentative Niemandsland bewohnen (siehe männliche Auftritte von Spielern bei Hart aber Fair und Konsorten), scheint eine Frau imho gut geeignet, um so ein Hobby vorurteilsfrei und ohne Klischees bezüglich des Geschlechts (Kerle = rau, latent aggressiv und gewalttätig, Zielgruppe von brutalen Spielen) zu präsentieren.

Entweder sucht man also einen Kerl, der emotionale Intelligenz und argumentative Fähigkeiten besitzt, oder man nimmt einfach ein beliebiges Mädel, das gerne CS(S) spielt. Klingt komisch, ist imho aber so. Frauen sind in dieser Beziehung einfach die besseren Männer. Merkt man schon an der Art, wie die so ein Thema generell behandeln. Während große Teile des männlichen Mobs nach Mord und Totschlag rufen, wenn es um Verbotsgerufe der Politik geht, versuchen die weiblichen Vertreter eher besonnen zu reagieren. Hinzu kommt die Wirkung nach Außen: Einem Mädel kauft man es einfach eher ab, dass sie CS(S) nur wegen des Gameplays und der Taktik spielt, und die Gewalt nebensächlich ist. 

So zumindest mein Eindruck, der auf Erfahrungen eines Diskussionsclubs mit starker weiblicher Beteiligung fußt.

Regards, eX!


----------



## nikiburstr8x (30. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 30.06.2009 14:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Entweder sucht man also einen Kerl, der emotionale Intelligenz und argumentative Fähigkeiten besitzt,


Hier!


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				MelanieStanszus am 30.06.2009 13:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, ich bin TV-Journalistin und drehe für das Magazin "neues" von 3sat (www.3sat.de/neues) bei der Enlarged Lanparty (24.-26.7. in Alsfeld) einen Beitrag über Counterstrike, in dem mal mit den ganzen Killerspiele-Vorurteilen aufgeräumt werden soll. Dafür suche ich eine Female Gamerin, die Counterstrike spielt und zur Enlarged fährt. Freu mich auf Rückmeldungen unter melanie@lizardmedia.com Danke!



Ich würde da eher empfehlen mal die Redakteure hier anzuschreiben, vielleicht können sie ja eine News daraus basteln. Auf einen Aufruf hier im Forum wird sicher niemand antworten, weil so ein Kommentar in so einem Thread sicher ziemlich untergeht und von vielen gar nicht bemerkt wird.


----------



## klausi1811 (11. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Schon klar das sich die Computec Media AG dafür besonders einsetzt.
Ein Verbot solcher "Killerspiele" würde ja auch der Computec Media AG schaden, jaja so zieht es sich wie ein roter faden durch die Deutsche Demokratie.
Wieviel % weniger eurer ach so gut Recherchierten Heftchen würdet ihr dann weniger Verkaufen, bzw. wieviel Seiten blieben uns dann erspart?
Ihr glaubt doch nicht im geringsten daran das irgendein Politiker auf diesen Schnipsel reagiert?


----------



## Zezeri (4. August 2009)

*AW:*

Sie engagieren sich fuer das Thema ,was auch natürlich erscheint. Es ist allerdings ein Unterschied ob es nur pgames macht oder ob es viele zeitschriften und leute unterstützen.


----------



## Fredl26 (6. August 2009)

*AW:*

ich habe gerade meine e-mail verschickt!


----------



## boogerman (6. August 2009)

*AW:*

Mach euch doch wegen ein paar aufgescheuchten Hühner keinen Kopf.Ich jedenfalls lehn mich zurück und werd mir 
ziemlich amüsiert mitanschauen wie die diese drittklassigen Provinzschauspieler (hallo Herr Beckstein!) einander gegenseitig darin überbieten sich lächerlich zu machen.MUHAHAHAHA!!!!!!


----------



## Risdyk (27. September 2009)

*AW:*

kann mir einer erklären wo die Webseite 
"Gaming is not a Crime" 
hin ich lande immer hier wenn ich auf die Webseite will!!
???


----------



## WiiJuliaDS (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ich wähle keine Spielekiller: Aktualisiertes Protestschreiben vor der Wahl*

@Risdyk: Das frage ich mich auch, wollte vor kurzem - seit langem - mal wieder dort vorbeischauen und siehe da, die Seite existiert gar nicht mehr und man wird automatisch auf diese Seite weitergeleitet, schade eigentlich...

Was ist aus der Seite geworden?


----------



## WiiJuliaDS (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ich wähle keine Spielekiller: Aktualisiertes Protestschreiben vor der Wahl*

Hoppla, Doppelpost... kann man den Beitrag nicht löschen?


----------



## Loraja (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Ich wähle keine Spielekiller: Aktualisiertes Protestschreiben vor der Wahl*

Beim Abrufen meiner eMails bin ich auf diesen Artikel gestoßen. Ich weiß, es ist Regenbogenpresse und ich werde mich auch bemühen, einen seriösen Artikel zu dem Thema zu finden, aber das Protestschreiben scheint zumindest etwas in Bewegung gebracht zu haben und das ist eine gute Sache. Wie sie ausgeht, weiß man natürlich nicht, aber es ist immerhin ein Anfang.  

http://digitalewelt.freenet.de/sicherheit/datenschutz/killerspiele-im-bundestag_2013706_1055654.html

Habt ihr auch schon was gefunden? Dann immer her damit. ^^


----------



## YODAOFGAMING (27. April 2012)

Ich seh das Genauso wie der Kandiat der gesagt hat was man nicht wählen darf die mit C, F, S, am Anfang was Internet und Freie Meinung und so was im Netz angeht sind die einzig kompetenten die Piraten was Geld und Energie angeht Grün und links steht eh nicht zur Debatte.

Und male Ehrlich die schneiden sich doch ins eigene Fleisch mit so einer unlkompetenten und engstirnigen Ausage.
Und wie schon gesagt " wenn man keine Ahnung hat einfach mal die Fresse halten".

Und die Frage rischtig oder Falsch kann in Bezug auf diese Spiele eh nich geklährt werden die Meinungen gehen einfach zu weit auseiander.


----------

